# Female Passenger spits & punches Uber Driver



## Txchick

The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


----------



## ColdRider

I wonder if this driver will be traumatized as well or if she's mentally stronger than little cabana boy.


----------



## haji

time to get dashcam.


----------



## D Town

ColdRider said:


> I wonder if this driver will be traumatized as well or if she's mentally stronger than little cabana boy.


Who exactly is cabana boy?


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Heads up Lyft drivers, shes coming your way


----------



## Uberduberdoo

D Town said:


> Who exactly is cabana boy?


 Using racial epithet, The Troll is referencing the Uber driver who got smacked around by the drunken rider a few weeks ago. It was all over the news.


----------



## D Town

ubreduberdoo said:


> Using racial epithet, The Troll is referencing the Uber driver who got smacked around by the drunken rider a few weeks ago. It was all over the news.


I've seen what he posts in other threads so I should have known. What an unmitigated dick. Well that's why we have the ol ignore feature.

Did this woman ever call the cops about this nut job?


----------



## ColdRider

ubreduberdoo said:


> Using racial epithet, The Troll is referencing the Uber driver who got smacked around by the drunken rider a few weeks ago. It was all over the news.


Lol nice title, The Troll. Still mad? Dude's name is Caban, hence cabana boy. Be simple and jump to the race card instead though!


----------



## Uberduberdoo

D Town said:


> Did this woman ever call the cops about this nut job?


 Lets hope she did and had this woman arrested. Her car was damaged and she may need a police report to collect for damages.


----------



## xristy

Txchick said:


> The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


spitting is chicken [email protected]


----------



## LA Cabbie

Damn, homegirl picking up from places I won't venture in even by day. If I was her I would have hung up and moved on.

See now, uber drivers, why cabbies avoid places like Compton. I know some of you will say they had no problems picking up from rough hoods. For a job that no matter how you work it, I'm not getting accosted or worse for what comes out to half minimum wage.


----------



## supernaut

This is just insane. _Ghetto_ pax isn't at the pick up location, has an attitude over the phone, then the driver loads multiple bags and lets a medium sized _pet_ dog into the car? Totally worth the $2.40. 

What will it take for some drivers to learn to effing cancel and drive off before this kind of thing happens?

She better be pressing charges against that scum for assault, etc.

ETA: just sitting parked to give the reprobate a chance to key her ride wasn't too smart either.


----------



## supernaut

ColdRider said:


> I wonder if this driver will be traumatized as well or if she's mentally stronger than little cabana boy.


Wow, you're _such_ a badass, ColdRider... or at least you play one on teh internetz.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Why didn't she call the cops when the woman refused to get out of the car? Or when she was spat on? Or when she was hit?

She seems more worried about the rating than anything else.


----------



## ColdRider

supernaut said:


> Wow, you're _such_ a badass, ColdRider... or at least you play one on teh internetz.


No, I'm no such thing. Did I get under your skin? I must have really upset you. I'm sorry!

To reply to your original comment, yes I can take a punch and I can still sleep in peace. The point is Caban is a joke. Claiming to be traumatized after being knocked around is comical to me. He's just trying to play victim and sue. I didn't condone Golden's actions, but Caban doing interviews for the local news and claiming he can't sleep without a shotgun in his bed is cringeworthy.

By the way, is Ben Golden ghetto? Or is that term only reserved for passengers like the one in this video?

I hope she gets arrested as well though!


----------



## toi

i think the scratches on the car and the punching is made up by the driver.
there is definately spitting going on though.
maybe the driver is making up the punching and keying the car to make it more dramatic.weird.


----------



## D Town

toi said:


> i think the scratches on the car and the punching is made up by the driver.
> there is definately spitting going on though.
> maybe the driver is making up the punching and keying the car to make it more dramatic.weird.


Why would you think she made that up? What about that pax's behavior makes you think she's unlikely to do the other things?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

WORLDSTAAARRRR


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Cabana boy is a racial slur? Since when and toward who?


----------



## D Town

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Cabana boy is a racial slur? Since when and toward who?


Uber dictionary says: "A low rent gigolo who is the playtoy of some wrinkled divorcee with money. From the skit of the same name on "MAD TV". Most recently used in regards to John Kerry and his super-rich wife."

EDIT: Urban dictionary is what I meant...


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

D Town said:


> Uber dictionary says: "A low rent gigolo who is the playtoy of some wrinkled divorcee with money. From the skit of the same name on "MAD TV". Most recently used in regards to John Kerry and his super-rich wife."


LOL!!!!


----------



## Huberis

Why does she not calmly pull away once the trunk is closed and why is she unable to cancel the ride? Where did she get punched exactly? 

That said, spitting is a no no. That pax should be deactivated for that alone.


----------



## coinzstarz

I think she the driver had a additude to begin with. Probably deserved it telling the pax to get out for being rude? In America, u eat shit and smile a nutty grin.. that's life and you are in a service position, what do you expect Rodney? A little respect? Ha!
Of course once she spit, Id of got my monkey wrench after the screwball


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Dude or betty, doesn't matter, that crap is grounds for knocking a person's teeth down their throat. I've never witnessed anyone vandalizing my automobile, but if I did I'm pretty sure it'd be a miserable evening for the perp.


----------



## afrojoe824

coinzstarz said:


> I think she the driver had a additude to begin with. Probably deserved it telling the pax to get out for being rude? In America, u eat shit and smile a nutty grin.. that's life and you are in a service position, what do you expect Rodney? A little respect? Ha!
> Of course once she spit, Id of got my monkey wrench after the screwball


Seriously. The driver was rude. "It's not my fault you didn't manage your time better".... "you know what that's it. The ride is over." Is it just me or the people posting these videos are the ones who just deserved to get hit. Caban was no mr. perfect either. He was just rude as this driver.

This driver then says she can't cancel the ride. Bish, yes you can. You could end it. She wanted the rider to cancel so she won't get a 1* hahahaha

I've had rude pax in my car. But once the trip started, I just suck it up. I've only had to kick one dude out of the car and b/c he was drunk with his frat bros. He wanted tacos and said he'd kick my @** if I didn't get him tacos. Ended the trip but was polite about it. People getting hit are a-holes themselves


----------



## SumGuy

toi said:


> i think the scratches on the car and the punching is made up by the driver.
> there is definately spitting going on though.
> maybe the driver is making up the punching and keying the car to make it more dramatic.weird.


You can see her get hit in the video. Watch it again.


----------



## Chantelle

That would have been the day I quit Uber and kicked her ass.


----------



## San Diego Steve

ColdRider said:


> No, I'm no such thing. Did I get under your skin? I must have really upset you. I'm sorry!
> 
> To reply to your original comment, yes I can take a punch and I can still sleep in peace. The point is Caban is a joke. Claiming to be traumatized after being knocked around is comical to me. He's just trying to play victim and sue. I didn't condone Golden's actions, but Caban doing interviews for the local news and claiming he can't sleep without a shotgun in his bed is cringeworthy.
> 
> By the way, is Ben Golden ghetto? Or is that term only reserved for passengers like the one in this video?
> 
> I hope she gets arrested as well though!


I agree that Caban had an agenda and didn't defuse Golden which lead to the incident. But you must be a real strange dude to use Golden's pic for your avatar? What's up with that, is he your hero??


----------



## UberFrolic

"I'm sorry but that's not my problem?" Or whatever she said why do girls always incite things with other girls, I don't get it. Office workplace too. I've seen it everywhere.


I've had maybe at least 100 passengers tell me "can u make it lax real fast or I'm late"

I just say "I'll do the best that I can without doing anything illegal, put on your seatbelt"


And in reality after they tell me that I don't even to that much faster because you can't roll over traffic. Only if it was an open road I'll go faster.


The driver could've avoided this 100%
Too bad so sad.


----------



## ColdRider

San Diego Steve said:


> I agree that Caban had an agenda and didn't defuse Golden which lead to the incident. But you must be a real strange dude to use Golden's pic for your avatar? What's up with that, is he your hero??


Yes.


----------



## toi

SumGuy said:


> You can see her get hit in the video. Watch it again.


opps.what is the time mark when gets hit?


----------



## RockinEZ

This is all kinds of stupid on a stick. 
Like the others said, I would have cxl at the phone call, then at the dog, then at the attitude. 

What kind of dash cam is this? The video is really bad.


----------



## Ubernice

haji said:


> time to get dashcam.


 Definitely 
Lmao


----------



## BurgerTiime

Spitting alone is assault. I hope you called the cops asap and had her arrested. Next time someone does that mace thier ASS!


----------



## sidewazzz

While this driver wasn't as bad as the others... from a customer service standpoint... she would have failed if this was a grade. I really don't understand how some or a lot of you guys can be so confrontational or rude to strangers. 

Sure this didn't start off on a good note but part of your job is to stere it in the right direction. This ride was fubar from the 1st intersection. 

Sure the pax wasn't the nicest of people but it certainly didn't warrant a kick to the curb.


----------



## jrdc202

afrojoe824 said:


> Seriously. The driver was rude. "It's not my fault you didn't manage your time better".... "you know what that's it. The ride is over." Is it just me or the people posting these videos are the ones who just deserved to get hit. Caban was no mr. perfect either. He was just rude as this driver.
> 
> This driver then says she can't cancel the ride. Bish, yes you can. You could end it. She wanted the rider to cancel so she won't get a 1* hahahaha
> 
> I've had rude pax in my car. But once the trip started, I just suck it up. I've only had to kick one dude out of the car and b/c he was drunk with his frat bros. He wanted tacos and said he'd kick my @** if I didn't get him tacos. Ended the trip but was polite about it. People getting hit are a-holes themselves


I agree. Even though the pax was a bit pushy, it in no ways gives the driver the excuse to be rude. The pax asked if she drive a little faster to make it. She didn't raise her voice. Even when the driver pulled over and told her to get, she still just asked the driver to take down the street to her bus. The pax was not that unruly that the driver couldn't have finished the ride. She lied about not being able to cancel the ride, hoping the pax wouldn't. This way she could drive to the destination, finish the ride, still get paid for it.

There is more to this driver than we see. She is in a service industry job. There are going to be difficult customers. If she does not have thick enough skin to deal with less than perfect customers, then she needs to find a new line of work.


----------



## yolo25

Txchick said:


> The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


I deal with scumbags like this everyday driving for gober.

The driver could of avoided the situation altogether once she heard the pax tone on the phone.

I guess she learned the hard way


----------



## Ubernice

Well; at least the distinguished pax was trying to be very polite and trying to stablish a decent conversation: "how long you been driving for über?
Rlmfol
Actually I'm wondering which rating gives each other
Lmao


----------



## lou101

Txchick said:


> The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


Txchick, what kind of dash cam is that you're using? I need to get one.
Thanks,


----------



## RamzFanz

A driver can not cancel a ride. She didn't "lie". She could end the ride but why would she? Make the pax do it so you don't get rated. That's being smart, not a "[email protected]#ch."

I don't get why the cops weren't called or why she got out of her car or sat there after being spit on.

Someone spits on me I'm spitting back, with mace.


----------



## Txchick

lou101 said:


> Txchick, what kind of dash cam is that you're using? I need to get one.
> Thanks,


That's not me in that video I am not that driver.


----------



## D Town

afrojoe824 said:


> Seriously. The driver was rude. "It's not my fault you didn't manage your time better".... "you know what that's it. The ride is over." Is it just me or the people posting these videos are the ones who just deserved to get hit. Caban was no mr. perfect either. He was just rude as this driver.
> 
> This driver then says she can't cancel the ride. Bish, yes you can. You could end it. She wanted the rider to cancel so she won't get a 1* hahahaha
> 
> I've had rude pax in my car. But once the trip started, I just suck it up. I've only had to kick one dude out of the car and b/c he was drunk with his frat bros. He wanted tacos and said he'd kick my @** if I didn't get him tacos. Ended the trip but was polite about it. People getting hit are a-holes themselves


You seem to be heaping ALL of the responsibility for being an adult on drivers. Who gives two hot craps if the driver wasn't kissing enough a$$ or didn't have the verbal judo to diffuse the situation? That should mean she gets a low rating and no friggen tip not spit on and her car vandalized. Seriously, man...here's the general way our society works - *unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.* If they do NONE of that then no matter what nasty thing they've said or how rude they were or whether you believe they could have verbally judo'd their way out it is NOT their fault they were assaulted.


----------



## Txchick

D Town said:


> You seem to be heaping ALL of the responsibility for being an adult on drivers. Who gives two hot craps if the driver wasn't kissing enough a$$ or didn't have the verbal judo to diffuse the situation? That should mean she gets a low rating and no friggen tip not spit on and her car vandalized. Seriously, man...here's the general way our society works - *unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.* If they do NONE of that then no matter what nasty thing they've said or how rude they were or whether you believe they could have verbally judo'd their way out it is NOT their fault they were assaulted.


Well said!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

D Town said:


> You seem to be heaping ALL of the responsibility for being an adult on drivers. Who gives two hot craps if the driver wasn't kissing enough a$$ or didn't have the verbal judo to diffuse the situation? That should mean she gets a low rating and no friggen tip not spit on and her car vandalized. Seriously, man...here's the general way our society works - *unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.* If they do NONE of that then no matter what nasty thing they've said or how rude they were or whether you believe they could have verbally judo'd their way out it is NOT their fault they were assaulted.


Agreed. You don't spit on the folks at Mcdonalds if they are rude. But we are the lowest of the low now.

I think a lot of these incidents where the driver doesn't defuse things are due to the general anger with Uber. The pax WAS being a pain in the ass b****ing about the driver not picking her up in an illegal spot, and the driver could have been hearing "other drivers do it" for the 10th time that night. Then she starts it again about driving faster.

You take people, get them to buy a nice car to Uber, cut their pay so they now can barely pay their bills and now they are working 80 hours a week and dealing with ungrateful pax all day and night, what happens?

Sleep deprived and stressed out over money folks are not going to be tolerant of crappy behavior by pax. Pax shouldn't expect them to, but they do, and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Should've never picked her up. Too much animosity during the phone call. Peeps learn from this. Bad pin drop means cancel and move on. Nothing good is going to come of a ride if the rider is already blaming you of being in the wrong spot. I didn't see the punch. But I did hear the keying of the car. She needs to get the passengers information and file a police report. The spitting is assault and that is apparent. The keying the car is subjective. As you can't see her doing it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Optimus Uber said:


> Should've never picked her up. Too much animosity during the phone call. Peeps learn from this. Bad pin drop means cancel and move on. Nothing good is going to come of a ride if the rider is already blaming you of being in the wrong spot. I didn't see the punch. But I did hear the keying of the car. She needs to get the passengers information and file a police report. The spitting is assault and that is apparent. The keying the car is subjective. As you can't see her doing it.


I think with the video evidence of the spitting and punch (hard to see, bit it's there) the SOUND of the keying would be enough evidence for a jury to conclude she did it. Certainly for small claims court it would be more than enough for a ruling in the driver's favor.

So for assault it's undeniable. For the money claim I don't see it being a problem. Of course collecting can be.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think with the video evidence of the spitting and punch (hard to see, bit it's there) the SOUND of the keying would be enough evidence for a jury to conclude she did it. Certainly for small claims court it would be more than enough for a ruling in the driver's favor.
> 
> So for assault it's undeniable. For the money claim I don't see it being a problem. Of course collecting can be.


Can you get me a time on the video of the punch. I am curious and would like to see it.

Yeah, a judgment would be good, but not much point to go through the costs to get a judgement when you'll never be able to collect.


----------



## backstreets-trans

Optimus Uber said:


> Can you get me a time on the video of the punch. I am curious and would like to see it.
> 
> Yeah, a judgment would be good, but not much point to go through the costs to get a judgement when you'll never be able to collect.


She got punched at the end when they were behind the car unloading pax stuff from the back. About 11:35 mark.


----------



## Ubernice

The new uber slogan should be: "Do you like to be a celebrity? Just drive for us"
Lmao


----------



## Old Rocker

D Town said:


> Uber dictionary says: "A low rent gigolo who is the playtoy of some wrinkled divorcee with money. From the skit of the same name on "MAD TV". Most recently used in regards to John Kerry and his super-rich wife."


Uber has a dictionary?

If you mean Urban Dictionary, I don't think any of the definitions on there can be used to formally define any sort of '-ism.'


----------



## D Town

Old Rocker said:


> Uber has a dictionary?
> 
> If you mean Urban Dictionary, I don't think any of the definitions on there can be used to formally define any sort of '-ism.'


I have no idea why that came out Uber dictionary...but there should be one none the less!

As f0r Urban dictionary not being formal well look what you're generally looking up. Most of it is slang and euphemisms that can change from month to month in meaning or have several meaning based on location and age group sooo...Websters hardly seems the source for words and phrases like that.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Crazy, should definitely report her.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

Dash cam appears to be a Falcon 360 HD. 
Driver had as much if not more attitude then the entitled passenger. Didn't help that both were female minorities of different competing races. 
In regards to incident with Taco Bell dude, driver should never be in a "drive for hire" position again. And he releases only the second half of dash cam video instead of the whole vid from start to end.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Dash cam appears to be a Falcon 360 HD.
> Driver had as much if not more attitude then the entitled passenger. Didn't help that both were female minorities of different competing races.
> In regards to incident with Taco Bell dude, driver should never be in a "drive for hire" position again. And he releases only the second half of dash cam video instead of the whole vid from start to end.


I agree with. You
But to most uber drivers you speak crazy


----------



## SECOTIME

In most states spitting on someone is simple assault .

Another reason to carry a firearm I mean mace


----------



## RockinEZ

SECOTIME said:


> In most states spitting on someone is simple assault .
> 
> Another reason to carry a firearm I mean mace


I thought seriously about CC.
Then I realized the chances a cop would shoot me were far greater than the threat from pax would ever be.

Russian made Makarov 9mm was my choice. More dependable than a PPK.
I had the ankle holster, so was considering it in a big way.


----------



## SECOTIME

Why would a cop shoot you for legally possessing a firearm?


----------



## RockinEZ

SECOTIME said:


> Why would a cop shoot you for legally possessing a firearm?


Do you watch the news?


----------



## SECOTIME

I avoid brainwashing at all costs..


----------



## black dynamite

ColdRider said:


> No, I'm no such thing. Did I get under your skin? I must have really upset you. I'm sorry!
> 
> To reply to your original comment, yes I can take a punch and I can still sleep in peace. The point is Caban is a joke. Claiming to be traumatized after being knocked around is comical to me. He's just trying to play victim and sue. I didn't condone Golden's actions, but Caban doing interviews for the local news and claiming he can't sleep without a shotgun in his bed is cringeworthy.
> 
> By the way, is Ben Golden ghetto? Or is that term only reserved for passengers like the one in this video?
> 
> I hope she gets arrested as well though!


Playing victim and getting paid??? Hell yeah!! Nothing wrong with that in my book!


----------



## UberXTampa

Txchick said:


> The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


Turn down the damn music! Especially when an irate and confrontational customer is about to be picked up. Make sure you mend the situation before you even start.

The entire time music was loud. And I mean f-King loud. Even overpowering the conversations.

I would never do that. She must have either kept that annoying music off or very low.

That music selection and volume is the primary reason why this ended that bad.


----------



## RockinEZ

The more I see this video the more I think the pax was the better person.


----------



## ColdRider

black dynamite said:


> Playing victim and getting paid??? Hell yeah!! Nothing wrong with that in my book!


Are you married? If so, I hope your wife doesn't play victim and take all your shit if she were to decide to divorce you. Exaggerating to get paid is just plain pathetic. Kind of like those dummies claiming work men's comp and getting caught bowling and shit lmao.


----------



## black dynamite

ColdRider said:


> Are you married? If so, I hope your wife doesn't play victim and take all your shit if she were to decide to divorce you. Exaggerating to get paid is just plain pathetic. Kind of like those dummies claiming work men's comp and getting caught bowling and shit lmao.


If I ever put hands on my wife she DESERVES all my shit! Anyone who beats on another man for no reason deserves an ass kicking or a law suit. I hope that cat laughs all the way to the bank! Remember when that cameraman got kicked in the balls by Dennis Rodman? I would have rolled over like a little b*tch and started crying! Then I would have gone home and waited for all the lawyers to call me! Lol


----------



## black dynamite

ColdRider said:


> Are you married? If so, I hope your wife doesn't play victim and take all your shit if she were to decide to divorce you. Exaggerating to get paid is just plain pathetic. Kind of like those dummies claiming work men's comp and getting caught bowling and shit lmao.


With that attitude you must be rich


----------



## D Town

UberXTampa said:


> Turn down the damn music! Especially when an irate and confrontational customer is about to be picked up. Make sure you mend the situation before you even start.
> 
> The entire time music was loud. And I mean f-King loud. Even overpowering the conversations.
> 
> I would never do that. She must have either kept that annoying music off or very low.
> 
> That music selection and volume is the primary reason why this ended that bad.


No...no it is not...let me reiterate....

*Unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.*


----------



## Txchick

UberXTampa said:


> Turn down the damn music! Especially when an irate and confrontational customer is about to be picked up. Make sure you mend the situation before you even start.
> 
> The entire time music was loud. And I mean f-King loud. Even overpowering the conversations.
> 
> I would never do that. She must have either kept that annoying music off or very low.
> 
> That music selection and volume is the primary reason why this ended that bad.


Thanks for your post, hopefully you know that I am driver but music is a tad loud in her car.


----------



## Txchick

D Town said:


> No...no it is not...let me reiterate....
> 
> *Unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.*


Correct!


----------



## UberXTampa

D Town said:


> No...no it is not...let me reiterate....
> 
> *Unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.*


I am neither defending the attack on the driver nor disputing what you have explained above.

All I am saying is this: the environmental factors were not suitable for defusing the tension. Driver picks up an already irate pax with wrong pin placement and expectation to wait in busy street or illegal,pickup location. Upon starting trip, not enough to diffuse the situation. Loud music the entire time. A pax already late and will try to find all excuses to blame it on a driver that lacks clear signs of empathy and basic customer service skills.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberXTampa said:


> I am neither defending the attack on the driver nor disputing what you have explained above.
> 
> All I am saying is this: the environmental factors were not suitable for defusing the tension. Driver picks up an already irate pax with wrong pin placement and expectation to wait in busy street or illegal,pickup location. Upon starting trip, not enough to diffuse the situation. Loud music the entire time. A pax already late and will try to find all excuses to blame it on a driver that lacks clear signs of empathy and basic customer service skills.


And that's what you get for sub minimum wage. Crappy pax and crappy drivers.


----------



## D Town

UberXTampa said:


> I am neither defending the attack on the driver nor disputing what you have explained above.
> 
> All I am saying is this: the environmental factors were not suitable for defusing the tension. Driver picks up an already irate pax with wrong pin placement and expectation to wait in busy street or illegal,pickup location. Upon starting trip, not enough to diffuse the situation. Loud music the entire time. A pax already late and will try to find all excuses to blame it on a driver that lacks clear signs of empathy and basic customer service skills.


You can understand why one might be confused when you say things such as, 


UberXTampa said:


> That music selection and volume is the primary reason why this ended that bad.


The primary reason it ended badly is because the pax was a violent, out of control, moron.


----------



## UberXTampa

D Town said:


> You can understand why one might be confused when you say things such as,
> 
> The primary reason it ended badly is because the pax was a violent, out of control, moron.


I agree. I must have worded it correctly the first time. We are a product of our environment. 
Same exact people exhibit different behaviors in different settings. 
A desperate driver fearful of bad rating yet needy and wants to,pick up an irate pax with unreasonable expectations is not going to always end good.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

D Town said:


> You can understand why one might be confused when you say things such as,
> 
> The primary reason it ended badly is because the pax was a violent, out of control, moron.


Have to second that. I've experienced some horrible customer service in my time but I've never even been tempted to spit on the offender, let alone hit them.

Pax with uber think they are totally in charge and you have to do whatever they want and that's part of the problem.

Kicking pax out of your car is one of the most dangerous times IMHO. It's a bit like leaving an abusive partner. This is because the other person realises they're losing control at that point (it doesn't help that uber fosters the rider thinking you are their personal b****) and retaliates.

If you have any inkling you could be in physical danger if you cut a trip short it very well might be better to suck it up and complete the ride, or at least end it in a public place with people around.


----------



## D Town

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Kicking pax out of your car is one of the most dangerous times IMHO. It's a bit like leaving an abusive partner. This is because the other person realises they're losing control at that point (it doesn't help that uber fosters the rider thinking you are their personal b****) and retaliates.
> 
> If you have any inkling you could be in physical danger if you cut a trip short it very well might be better to suck it up and complete the ride, or at least end it in a public place with people around.


Likely, this is the smartest course of action...HOWEVER I don't think I could allow an abusive a-hole to stay in my car any longer than it would take for me to pull over somewhere safe. Then again I am WAY larger and more intimidating than most Uber drivers I've run across so its less likely to come to a physical altercation if I insist in no uncertain terms that yes they ARE in fact exiting my vehicle then and there. Not to say its impossible - I've seen too many guys take swings at people they are literally 2 to 3 feet shorter than. My pride just would not let me continue. That's foolish. I admit that's foolish but I'm NOT taking them to their destinations. The police station if they won't get out but not where they want to go.


----------



## UberLaLa

D Town said:


> You seem to be heaping ALL of the responsibility for being an adult on drivers. Who gives two hot craps if the driver wasn't kissing enough a$$ or didn't have the verbal judo to diffuse the situation? That should mean she gets a low rating and no friggen tip not spit on and her car vandalized. Seriously, man...here's the general way our society works - *unless and until someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you, refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property, you don't touch them, spit on them, or physically harm them in any way.* If they do NONE of that then no matter what nasty thing they've said or how rude they were or whether you believe they could have verbally judo'd their way out it is NOT their fault they were assaulted.


Actually, it's even tougher than that. The first two (_*someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you)*_ do allow the one being threatened the right to protect themselves with force if necessary - but they better have a witness or it's their word against the pax's. The other two (_*refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property)*_ we can NOT touch them, only the police can force the individual to leave our car or return our property. It is the risk one takes when allowing anyone into their home or car. : o


----------



## D Town

UberLaLa said:


> Actually, it's even tougher than that. The first two (_*someone makes you reasonably believe they are a threat to your life, lays their hands on you)*_ do allow the one being threatened the right to protect themselves with force if necessary - but they better have a witness or it's their word agains the pax's. The other two (_*refuses to give you your property, or refuses to get out of or off of your property)*_ we can NOT touch them, only the police can force the individual to leave our car or return our property. It is the risk one takes when allowing anyone into their home or car. : o


I won't pretend to know what the laws are in CA but here in Texas yes you can. I, personally, wouldn't use force for someone refusing to get out of or off of my property. I'd just call the cops. Someone TAKING my property is going to get touched. I can't imagine that part being different in CA. Are you really not allowed to use force to take back your property from someone stealing it? If so, what a sh*tty place to live. And if you're doing Uber you're a fool not to have a dash camera. There is your witness.


----------



## Phil H

Maybe I need to watch the video again but I don't understand why she ended the trip or ask the passenger to get out.But then she said to the passenger I can't cancel the trip you do it ?


----------



## Lou W

D Town said:


> Uber dictionary says: "A low rent gigolo who is the playtoy of some wrinkled divorcee with money. From the skit of the same name on "MAD TV". Most recently used in regards to John Kerry and his super-rich wife."
> 
> EDIT: Urban dictionary is what I meant...


Kerry was a Yale graduate and child of the upper class who volunteered to serve in Vietnam where he was awarded a Silver and Bronze Star for valor and 3 purple hearts among other medals. He married the widow Theresa Heinz in 1990 when they were both pushing 50.

I don't love his politics, but he's not exactly Cabana Boy material. Just saying.


----------



## SumGuy

Phil H said:


> Maybe I need to watch the video again but I don't understand why she ended the trip or ask the passenger to get out.But then she said to the passenger I can't cancel the trip you do it ?


She did not like being told what to do, that is why she ended the ride. She had pax cancel so pax could not rate her.


----------



## Phil H

SumGuy said:


> She did not like being told what to do, that is why she ended the ride. She had pax cancel so pax could not rate her.


Well I may have handled that situation differently ...I thought I saw a little girl in the car with passenger maybe I didn't


----------



## SumGuy

Phil H said:


> Well I may have handled that situation differently ...I thought I saw a little girl in the car with passenger maybe I didn't


LoL, that was a little dog.


----------



## D Town

Lou W said:


> Kerry was a Yale graduate and child of the upper class who volunteered to serve in Vietnam where he was awarded a Silver and Bronze Star for valor and 3 purple hearts among other medals. He married the widow Theresa Heinz in 1990 when they were both pushing 50.
> 
> I don't love his politics, but he's not exactly Cabana Boy material. Just saying.


I just copied and pasted a funny definition. I do not claim it is true.


----------



## Dts08

Uber is not going to pay for that damage..that will come out of her pocket..I don't let people load or unload things in my trunk with out my help to guard against scratches..


----------



## I have nuts

There are you many things wrong with this video I don't even know where to begin.

1. She sound have cancelled as soon as she pulled up and the pax wasn't there and then had the nerve to call and argue about why she couldn't pick her up at the other location.

2. i would have cancelled as soon as I drove up and seen she had a dog.

3. Nothing worse than idiot pax who calls for a uber at the last minute, and then has the nerve to say that "they're late and can you drive faster". Ah no dumb ass, you should learn to manage your time better.

4. Spitting on somebody shows a total lack of respect, if one of my pax EVER spit on me or put their hands on me, I'm getting out the car beating the shit out of them. Uber does NOT pay enough to put up with that bullshit.

5. I would call the police and tell them I was assaulted by the pax and that I defended myself by knocking the pax out. I would also file a report with uber to make sure that person was banned

The think the driver did one thing I do agree with is, once that she saw that this was going down hill , she immediately pulled over and told the driver to get the f*ck out.


----------



## I have nuts

Does anybody know what city this was in?


----------



## RobGM84

Ok, look, I do not in any way condone what the Pax did here. She should clearly have her access to the app removed and uber should hand her information over to the authorities. She should be sued for civil damages and brought up on criminal charges. She should pay heavy fines for both and spend some time in jail.

That having been said, every Uber driver is in a position of providing customer service. In a customer service environment YOU should never be the cause of escalated confrontation. This sort of back and forth with the customer is what we in the service industry call "customer abuse" and in most cases is grounds for immediate termination at regular jobs. She should be immediately deactivated from Uber and if Lyft or any other service is smart they should ensure they don't accept her as a new driver (or deactivate her if she already is). YOU have the ability to de-escalate a situation and that is your job as a service employee or the owner of a service contracting business


----------



## D Town

RobGM84 said:


> That having been said, every Uber driver is in a position of providing customer service. In a customer service environment YOU should never be the cause of escalated confrontation. This sort of back and forth with the customer is what we in the service industry call "customer abuse" and in most cases is grounds for immediate termination at regular jobs. She should be immediately deactivated from Uber and if Lyft or any other service is smart they should ensure they don't accept her as a new driver (or deactivate her if she already is). YOU have the ability to de-escalate a situation and that is your job as a service employee or the owner of a service contracting business


You know what ELSE customer service jobs provide? TRAINING. I've worked customer service a LOT in high school and my early college years and every single time I had a supervisor or senior employee sitting with me, watching everything I did, and guiding me, instructing me, and being available to me if I needed help or to rescue me if I screwed up. You want a professional level of customer service from a fleet of drivers who did nothing more than downloaded an app and then punish them because they didn't magically know how to operate at a professional level?


----------



## RobGM84

D Town said:


> You know what ELSE customer service jobs provide? TRAINING. I've worked customer service a LOT in high school and my early college years and every single time I had a supervisor or senior employee sitting with me, watching everything I did, and guiding me, instructing me, and being available to me if I needed help or to rescue me if I screwed up. You want a professional level of customer service from a fleet of drivers who did nothing more than downloaded an app and then punish them because they didn't magically know how to operate at a professional level?


Hence why you are a contractor and not an employee. Running your own contracting business requires a higher level of maturity than just being an employee. The expectation is that you already have the training. Uber/Lyft don't "punish" anyone with deactivation. They simply determine you are not providing the level of service they want and decline to send you further bids for service.


----------



## D Town

RobGM84 said:


> Hence why you are a contractor and not an employee. Running your own contracting business requires a higher level of maturity than just being an employee. The expectation is that you already have the training. Uber/Lyft don't "punish" anyone with deactivation. They simply determine you are not providing the level of service they want and decline to send you further bids for service.


...I...I honest to GOD could not type for a little bit because I could not control my laughter at this one. Already have the training? Not employees? I tell you what, go hire some actual contractors and try to exercise the level of control on them that Uber does to its drivers. You won't get very far. The ONLY reason Uber gets away with what it gets away with is because it DOESN'T HIRE PROFESSIONALS. It hires anyone, ANYONE, who can pass a background check - and some times they look the other way on that too - and has a new enough car. If it actually wanted professionals shouldn't it include a section for certifications, years of experience, references? Have you ever hired a contractor to do work on your house? Do you just throw an ad up on criagslist advertising the work at some ridiculously low price that would get you hung up on if you called actual contractors and just expect who ever responds to be certified electricians and plumbers and such or do you do research on the contractors, check references, and inquire about their past work? You have intelligence enough to use a keyboard and spell words so I'm betting its the second one.


----------



## Wyreless

UberXTampa said:


> Turn down the damn music! Especially when an irate and confrontational customer is about to be picked up. Make sure you mend the situation before you even start.
> 
> The entire time music was loud. And I mean f-King loud. Even overpowering the conversations.
> 
> I would never do that. She must have either kept that annoying music off or very low.
> 
> That music selection and volume is the primary reason why this ended that bad.


I think that you have to take in consideration the placement of the dashcam in regards to the music intensity. If that is a FALCON 360 HD and the odds are good it is or something similar, she could have had dashboard enclosed speakers which could make it seem much louder then it was. I would think had it been real loud pax would have done the "turn it down" Just a thought.
Now with that being said, it still should be down to almost nothing at pax pickup. Then you can ask the pax if they would like some music or do they mind if you turn something on.
I also agree, the driver was argumentative and didnt know to just let it go. That was a pure case of bite your tongue, get the ride completed and get this beech outta your vehicle.

But the spitting, hitting and keying were all after the initial causes of this driving debacle, BUT that being said, at that point all bets are off. I carry real -deal CS Spray (not the $5.99 stuff sold at convenience store counters, Cold Steel Inferno is my preferred ) and a real Taser,Model C2 (not the $19.99 1,500,000 GAZILLION Volt Stun Gun sold next to the $5.99 Pepper spray). The pepper spray would have been deployed probably. Not sure if I would have tazed her. Had to be in the back where the hit took place. But unfortunately we live in such a screwed up society with ridiculous judicial systems, you really need to think before you act. You better really be in a position where you feel that your life and or property (property point still sketchy) is in imminent danger before you deploy anything. Spraying someone with CS Gas because they pissed you off can easily backfire on you in court. And tazing someone and having them die or become seriously injured,( while rare, it can and does happen,) will not do you much good either.

Folks, its all about thinking and common sense. If you cant do either, UBER is not for you.
RANT OVER


----------



## D Town

Wyreless said:


> And tazing someone and having them die or become seriously injured,(it can and does happen) will not do you much good easy.


From what I've seen, most of the people who die after being tazed were on drugs of some kind or had heart trouble. I don't believe I've seen a case were a healthy and sober individual died from being tazed. Not saying its not possible. Life is deceptively fragile. I mean even handcuffing could POSSIBLY kill you.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmon...ehind-back-caused-obese-man-s-death-1.3134985


----------



## Wyreless

D Town said:


> From what I've seen, most of the people who die after being tazed were on drugs of some kind or had heart trouble. I don't believe I've seen a case were a healthy and sober individual died from being tazed. Not saying its not possible. Life is deceptively fragile. I mean even handcuffing could POSSIBLY kill you.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmon...ehind-back-caused-obese-man-s-death-1.3134985


Very true DTown.And with my luck I'll be tazing a guy whose a Heroin Addict doing Speedballs and a undisclosed Heart Murmur whose Dad is the cities District Attorney!


----------



## Wyreless

Thanks for those Likes UberXTampa and Dtown. 2 more and I can modify my signature. Hint Hint


----------



## RobGM84

D Town said:


> ...I...I honest to GOD could not type for a little bit because I could not control my laughter at this one. Already have the training? Not employees? I tell you what, go hire some actual contractors and try to exercise the level of control on them that Uber does to its drivers. You won't get very far. The ONLY reason Uber gets away with what it gets away with is because it DOESN'T HIRE PROFESSIONALS. It hires anyone, ANYONE, who can pass a background check - and some times they look the other way on that too - and has a new enough car. If it actually wanted professionals shouldn't it include a section for certifications, years of experience, references? Have you ever hired a contractor to do work on your house? Do you just throw an ad up on criagslist advertising the work at some ridiculously low price that would get you hung up on if you called actual contractors and just expect who ever responds to be certified electricians and plumbers and such or do you do research on the contractors, check references, and inquire about their past work? You have intelligence enough to use a keyboard and spell words so I'm betting its the second one.


Hmm..so as it turns out I do actually hire contractors quite a bit in my line of work. Most large call centers do this quite a bit and many often have minimal training. If they don't perform to our expectations we usually try to retrain or coach them but not every company does this. Many will simply bring in a contractor from an agency, show them a 30 minute video and have them answering the phones. If they don't perform to expectations the contract is simply terminated. There is no requirement for certifications, references, etc.


----------



## Wyreless

Thanks UberXTampa. One more like to go and I can play with the big boys and change my signature. BUELLER? BUELLER? !!


----------



## D Town

RobGM84 said:


> Hmm..so as it turns out I do actually hire contractors quite a bit in my line of work. Most large call centers do this quite a bit and many often have minimal training. If they don't perform to our expectations we usually try to retrain or coach them but not every company does this. Many will simply bring in a contractor from an agency, show them a 30 minute video and have them answering the phones. If they don't perform to expectations the contract is simply terminated. There is no requirement for certifications, references, etc.


If you honestly think training your employees is just optional and you'd rather toss employees like kleenex rather than spend a dime to train them PLEASE do us all a favor and tell us the name of your company so we can avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Phil H

Wow you guys are really serious about this


----------



## RobGM84

D Town said:


> If you honestly think training your employees is just optional and you'd rather toss employees like kleenex rather than spend a dime to train them PLEASE do us all a favor and tell us the name of your company so we can avoid it like the plague.


I think I clearly stated that we do train our contractors and provide coaching before terminating contracts. I manage in tech support so that is not an option. I do have friends who manage collections call centers. These contractors receive about an hour or so of training before receiving their first call and are cut lose as soon as they are no longer needed. They are generally paid minimum wage.


----------



## dcnewber

I would have cancelled the ride the second the pax started arguing with me about the pick up. Then cancelled again when I saw the dog. The pax and driver both had attitude, but the driver probably knew her rating was going to take a hit and didn't see the point in kissing ass to try and save it. It doesn't matter how rude you are -even if you're in customer service - NO ONE has the right to assault you. Trying to blame the driver for not diffusing the situation is ridiculous. This pax had a clear problem if she thought that _spitting on her driver _was in any way a reasonable action. F*** the ideda that being in customer service means you have to take every piece of shit with a smile.


----------



## D Town

RobGM84 said:


> I think I clearly stated that we do train our contractors and provide coaching before terminating contracts. I manage in tech support so that is not an option. I do have friends who manage collections call centers. These contractors receive about an hour or so of training before receiving their first call and are cut lose as soon as they are no longer needed. They are generally paid minimum wage.


You said minimal training but I should have asked for clarification before assuming. Now I've done tech support. You don't hire people off the street with no training or education even if you're offering the bottom of the barrel tech support. Even if you're pulling techs from an outside agency that agency does testing to make sure the people they send you know what their doing and have the certifications and education to not be totally useless and even you offer these people - who once again are NOT random people off the street - at least minimal training and coaching. Uber does neither and yet you expect them to perform to any sort of standard? Seriously?


----------



## sUBERu2u

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why didn't she call the cops when the woman refused to get out of the car? Or when she was spat on? Or when she was hit?
> 
> She seems more worried about the rating than anything else.


Are you sure she didn't?

There is no excuse for assault or vandalism and I hope the driver pressed charges and the woman banned from using Uber. However, this drivers customer service skills are appalling. This could have easily been avoided. Of course the driver is right, but why argue? She kept the argument going as if she had to convince the pax she was right. I have to wonder if this driver knows how condescending she sounds at times.We need just two things from a pax. Thier money and their 5 star rating. Everything else is meaningless. If you work in customer service, learn how to check your ego or find a different job. It looks almost as if the driver was trying to get a rise out of the pax because she knew she was recording. I suspect Uber will take punitive action against the driver. As a side note, if you have to ask someone to exit, never let them stay behind you. Exit the vehicle first. You are in a position of disadvantage.


----------



## sUBERu2u

dcnewber said:


> ... F*** the ideda that being in customer service means you have to take every piece of shit with a smile.


No you don't. But then you must expect this outcome from time to time. Most people are reasonable and we'll manered, but many aren't.


----------



## sUBERu2u

toi said:


> i think the scratches on the car and the punching is made up by the driver.
> there is definately spitting going on though.
> maybe the driver is making up the punching and keying the car to make it more dramatic.weird.


Sure looks like the pax assaults her at the back of the car after she opens it. The video doesn't show the keying so we have to take the drivers word on that.


----------



## sUBERu2u

I have nuts said:


> There are you many things wrong with this video I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> 1. She sound have cancelled as soon as she pulled up and the pax wasn't there and then had the nerve to call and argue about why she couldn't pick her up at the other location.
> 
> 2. i would have cancelled as soon as I drove up and seen she had a dog.
> 
> 3. Nothing worse than idiot pax who calls for a uber at the last minute, and then has the nerve to say that "they're late and can you drive faster". Ah no dumb ass, you should learn to manage your time better.
> 
> 4. Spitting on somebody shows a total lack of respect, if one of my pax EVER spit on me or put their hands on me, I'm getting out the car beating the shit out of them. Uber does NOT pay enough to put up with that bullshit.
> 
> 5. I would call the police and tell them I was assaulted by the pax and that I defended myself by knocking the pax out. I would also file a report with uber to make sure that person was banned
> 
> The think the driver did one thing I do agree with is, once that she saw that this was going down hill , she immediately pulled over and told the driver to get the f*ck out.


And you are the reason why Uber drivers get a bad reputation. I take comfort knowing you will be deactivated soon.


----------



## Choochie

2 votes for falcon 360? Thanks that one is now off my list.


----------



## Skyring

We like to think we are in control of things. It's our car, we have experience, maybe dashcams, weapons and so on.

But really, we have no control.

Passengers often expect drivers to pick them up where it's illegal or unsafe. The driver was correct in finding a better spot and then guiding the passenger to her, especially as bags (and dog!) needed to be loaded.

The dog is a worry. I'm pretty tolerant of animals, but unless it's a legitimate service animal, I'm going to be leery of letting a dog into my car to potentially damage or soil the interior. Certainly there's going to be hair and smell that the next passenger might notice and complain about. Possibly fleas. Maybe the thing will attack me on command.

Having said that, the dog was pretty well behaved, but hard to know that before the ride starts.

Once the doors are open and the passenger(s) inside, things are out of the driver's control. I can try to steer events in the way I want, but things can happen unexpectedly.

The music has been mentioned. It sure sounds loud, and even if it is due to the dashcam placement, that's a problem right there, as the music volume tends to obscure the conversation. That thing ever gets used as evidence, the music is unlikely to have a bearing on decisions, unless we're talking about the Grammy awards or something.

The driver might like to have the radio on for personal entertainment, traffic updates, news or whatever, but unless it's something pretty important, I always switch that off and have something cool and mellow playing before a ride begins. I find some sort of house music/jazz/chill works for me, playing softly.






Arguing with the passenger rarely leads to a positive outcome. Maybe the passenger is wrong about the pickup location, but they certainly feel they are right, so this is not an argument I am likely to win, and anyways why would I want to? I want that 5 star rating, let the passenger feel they are a god, gracing my humble car with their presence. "I'm sorry, I didn't know that, I wasn't comfortable in that spot. But hey, we got it right, and let's get you to where you need to be."

Not much point arguing about the past. It's done. What comes across in the video is that the passenger is anxious to make their bus. Here the driver really needs to concentrate. Very likely the passenger knows the quickest way there if they have done it before, so unless the driver truly knows a faster route, then follow directions. Distractions such as loud music, making conversation, getting stressed over traffic won't help. Focus on the driving without doing anything unsafe or illegal. Well, not too much.

Getting pulled over or having an accident is just going to ensure the passenger misses their bus. They know this. I'd get them to look out for cops. It may not be much actual use, but they will feel they are part of a team working together to make that very important bus.

OK. None of the above is working, the passenger is yelling at me to drive through the other traffic, grow wings and fly, calling me all sorts of names. This is the worst possible time to stop and kick them out. Yeah, maybe I am within my rights, and maybe my dignity is important to me, but the passenger wants to make her bus, and if I kick her out now she's going to miss it and she'll be even more upset and angry. Unless there's a couple of cops for me to pull up next to, I'm going to suck it up and keep driving as best I can.

The driver here got rattled and uncomfortable. No disagreement about the passenger being stressed and rude, having poor time management, having a dog and a tonne of luggage and expecting the poor old driver to drive a million miles an hour through traffic and red lights. But that's not important. The job involves driving passengers from A to B and getting paid for it. Focus on the job. So long as the passenger isn't actually whaling me over the head with her handbag, I can take the abuse. "I'm doing my best, ma'am. If you got any pull with the Almighty, could you ask for a bucketload of green lights?"

The spitting, the punching, the damage to the car. Yup, that's criminal assault and criminal damage, and there's evidence to go along with it. Looks like a good case for laying charges, especially as Uber knows who the passenger is and has their credit card details and can help wth gathering evidence.

But best not to get in that situation to start with. Even if everything goes well in court, it's still a crapload of time making statements to the police, providing evidence, being a witness and all that stuff. Chances are that the passenger will come up with a lawyer, lie in their teeth, find ways to make me look bad and it's just going to be a huge hassle. Better off being out on the roads driving and making money instead of sitting around in police stations and courts with nobody paying for my time.

There's really nobody in control. The law, the regulations, what Uber says, it all means nothing in the moment, especially with a passenger convinced that they are in the right. I go with the flow, stay in the moment, focus on the driving.


----------



## UberXTampa

sUBERu2u said:


> No you don't. But then you must expect this outcome from time to time. Most people are reasonable and we'll manered, but many aren't.


Many times people have come angry to the car due to some misunderstanding or bad pin placement, bad uber driver from previous ride(s) etc...
In almost all cases I apply the rule "never start a trip with bad karma!". Customer is argumentative and it will only get worse from there in most such conditions.

I have suggested some riders that I cannot take them since they were disrespecting me before even I get to have them in the car. For some, I cancelled and told them I wouldn't charge them and to please request another driver when they feel better. 
Best protection is prevention. 
If we can prevent most of bad things from starting to happen or starting to escalate, we have better chances of surviving these bad experiences as ube driver. 
Almost 1 in 100 rides I have to cancel due to customer giving me attitude while en route or while searching for correct pick up address. But, once pax is in the car, I try my best to do everything to make a safe trip. I know I am at a disadvantage busy negotiating the traffic and in most cases pax sitting in back seat and even right behind me for whatever reason.

We need a lot of uber training material with tests and "some" certifications for addressing such exceptions. If we can't pass these free trainings periodically, we should be suspended. In order for uber as a brand to have a uniform approach to certain situations, we need to be trained and certified.


----------



## D Town

sUBERu2u said:


> No you don't. But then you must expect this outcome from time to time. Most people are reasonable and we'll manered, but many aren't.


Yup, you expect it...and that's why you learn to cancel a trip as soon as you get attitude over the phone for THEIR mistake.



sUBERu2u said:


> And you are the reason why Uber drivers get a bad reputation. I take comfort knowing you will be deactivated soon.


What exactly is he saying that you take so much issue with?


----------



## UberXTampa

Skyring said:


> We like to think we are in control of things. It's our car, we have experience, maybe dashcams, weapons and so on.
> 
> But really, we have no control.
> 
> Passengers often expect drivers to pick them up where it's illegal or unsafe. The driver was correct in finding a better spot and then guiding the passenger to her, especially as bags (and dog!) needed to be loaded.
> 
> The dog is a worry. I'm pretty tolerant of animals, but unless it's a legitimate service animal, I'm going to be leery of letting a dog into my car to potentially damage or soil the interior. Certainly there's going to be hair and smell that the next passenger might notice and complain about. Possibly fleas. Maybe the thing will attack me on command.
> 
> Having said that, the dog was pretty well behaved, but hard to know that before the ride starts.
> 
> Once the doors are open and the passenger(s) inside, things are out of the driver's control. I can try to steer events in the way I want, but things can happen unexpectedly.
> 
> The music has been mentioned. It sure sounds loud, and even if it is due to the dashcam placement, that's a problem right there, as the music volume tends to obscure the conversation. That thing ever gets used as evidence, the music is unlikely to have a bearing on decisions, unless we're talking about the Grammy awards or something.
> 
> The driver might like to have the radio on for personal entertainment, traffic updates, news or whatever, but unless it's something pretty important, I always switch that off and have something cool and mellow playing before a ride begins. I find some sort of house music/jazz/chill works for me, playing softly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing with the passenger rarely leads to a positive outcome. Maybe the passenger is wrong about the pickup location, but they certainly feel they are right, so this is not an argument I am likely to win, and anyways why would I want to? I want that 5 star rating, let the passenger feel they are a god, gracing my humble car with their presence. "I'm sorry, I didn't know that, I wasn't comfortable in that spot. But hey, we got it right, and let's get you to where you need to be."
> 
> Not much point arguing about the past. It's done. What comes across in the video is that the passenger is anxious to make their bus. Here the driver really needs to concentrate. Very likely the passenger knows the quickest way there if they have done it before, so unless the driver truly knows a faster route, then follow directions. Distractions such as loud music, making conversation, getting stressed over traffic won't help. Focus on the driving without doing anything unsafe or illegal. Well, not too much.
> 
> Getting pulled over or having an accident is just going to ensure the passenger misses their bus. They know this. I'd get them to look out for cops. It may not be much actual use, but they will feel they are part of a team working together to make that very important bus.
> 
> OK. None of the above is working, the passenger is yelling at me to drive through the other traffic, grow wings and fly, calling me all sorts of names. This is the worst possible time to stop and kick them out. Yeah, maybe I am within my rights, and maybe my dignity is important to me, but the passenger wants to make her bus, and if I kick her out now she's going to miss it and she'll be even more upset and angry. Unless there's a couple of cops for me to pull up next to, I'm going to suck it up and keep driving as best I can.
> 
> The driver here got rattled and uncomfortable. No disagreement about the passenger being stressed and rude, having poor time management, having a dog and a tonne of luggage and expecting the poor old driver to drive a million miles an hour through traffic and red lights. But that's not important. The job involves driving passengers from A to B and getting paid for it. Focus on the job. So long as the passenger isn't actually whaling me over the head with her handbag, I can take the abuse. "I'm doing my best, ma'am. If you got any pull with the Almighty, could you ask for a bucketload of green lights?"
> 
> The spitting, the punching, the damage to the car. Yup, that's criminal assault and criminal damage, and there's evidence to go along with it. Looks like a good case for laying charges, especially as Uber knows who the passenger is and has their credit card details and can help wth gathering evidence.
> 
> But best not to get in that situation to start with. Even if everything goes well in court, it's still a crapload of time making statements to the police, providing evidence, being a witness and all that stuff. Chances are that the passenger will come up with a lawyer, lie in their teeth, find ways to make me look bad and it's just going to be a huge hassle. Better off being out on the roads driving and making money instead of sitting around in police stations and courts with nobody paying for my time.
> 
> There's really nobody in control. The law, the regulations, what Uber says, it all means nothing in the moment, especially with a passenger convinced that they are in the right. I go with the flow, stay in the moment, focus on the driving.


When pax is late and nervous, I also make them part of the team like you suggested. This magically turns things around sometimes. I turn off my easy listening music showing them that "I am on it!", I tell them to buckle up if they have not yet done so in case I need to speed up through a yellow traffic light or make a sharp turn etc.., I have a mini iPad mounted to dashboard and put it on overview mode, getting pax to concur it is the route we take, I turn on Waze and if they don't know about it I explain that it will give us live traffic conditions on our route.., occasionally I switch back and forth between app and Waze to make sure... At this point pax is in the same team. Even if I don't go faster than speed limits, at least I try to show my empathy and cooperation to have them catch the bus.


----------



## tripAces

Once again another example of what not to do. 
Yes Uber is putting any person on the street without taking into the driver's safety. And yes Uber should! 
It is a matter of time before a Uber driver shoots a pax or a driver gets shot. 

"But I thought it was a neat-o way to make money. Chuckles like a girl. My friends love it and a great way to meet people."

You know how many times I heard this crap. People are very delusional. If driver's don't get it this isn't cool, neat-o, good way to make extra money. Its Dangerous!! You have to be aware. You have to use your gut feeling and act on it. You have to know how to act and what to say.

Right away that Driver could had told the pax in a very nice way. And yes I use this at times. "Ma'am, I didn't park there do to I figured it block traffic and a cop would give me a ticket. You said other Uber driver's just pull up and put their 4 ways on. I will try that next time." Being up beat and not condescending. 
People need to realize most of the time the pax has other things on their mind. Like this pax in the video obviously was wanting to get somewhere by a specific time. 

And nope it wouldn't be a next time. I would remember the address and not picked her up. Even gave her a 1 star to drop her rating fast to let other driver's know she is a pain. 

Uber doesn't care about driver's lives at all! Zero concern or they would had incorporated a quick button on the app to call local police through. Plus have rates that driver's could live off of and have caps on how many driver's they allow in each City.
I wonder if Uber could be sued for not releasing information of how dangerous Uber driving can be up front to new driver's? Right now they have people snowballed in believing in life changing money and cool to be a driver. 

I have sent in at least one bad situation and the pax still uses Uber. Have canceled him twice. And he has a 3.8 now. He had a 4.4 when I got him. Which is my cut off. 

The "Truth About Uber" needs to be a televised Special. I would like Uber to see a rep or Travis himself try to answer. Over Saturation and their definition of life changing money. "$5 could be life changing for a bum." Why they don't deactivate pax when driver's send in situations that could be or was a serious safety concern with a pax. Just a host of questions. I bet Uber rep would take the microphone off and leave.


----------



## sUBERu2u

D Town said:


> What exactly is he saying that you take so much issue with?


Ummm...perhaps it's that he claims he would beat unconscious someone who spits on him then lie to police about it? Speaks to character. He's either a thug or a keyboard warrior.

Drivers cancelling is one of the biggest complaints I hear from passangers, and from the sound of it this guys does a lot of it.

After doing a lot of reading in this forum I have concluded that the majority of drivers posting here are self-entitled, greedy, short sighted and at times exhibit boarderline shizophenic behavior. Every little problem is Uber trying to screw them over. For many its probably the only job they can get. Their toxic personalities don't allow them to work directly for anyone because they can't play nice with others. In reality they are lucky to have a job at all. Its an amazing technology turning the taxi paradigm on its face which has repercussions for other industries as well. They are pioneers for deregulation. The concept is solid, but still in its infancy. The technology is coming along nicely. Ubers customer service is appalling but I feel like they are making progress considering they are having to deal with mostly uneducated, recalcitrant drivers many of whom have revealed openly how they commit fraud for financial gain right here on this forum. I would wager most drivers are unaware of the dozens of pages and videos Uber has produced about how to operate as a partner and how to provide quality customer service. Much easier to just paint them as some insidious monster. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Skyring

tripAces said:


> And nope it wouldn't be a next time. I would remember the address and not picked her up. Even gave her a 1 star to drop her rating fast to let other driver's know she is a pain.


Exactly right. Learn from experience, help other drivers. Knowing ahead of time that the ride is likely to be a hassle helps make a good decision.


----------



## D Town

sUBERu2u said:


> Ummm...perhaps it's that he claims he would beat unconscious someone who spits on him then lie to police about it? Speaks to character. He's either a thug or a keyboard warrior.
> 
> Drivers cancelling is one of the biggest complaints I hear from passangers, and from the sound of it this guys does a lot of it.
> 
> After doing a lot of reading in this forum I have concluded that the majority of drivers posting here are self-entitled, greedy, short sighted and at times exhibit boarderline shizophenic behavior. Every little problem is Uber trying to screw them over. For many its probably the only job they can get. Their toxic personalities don't allow them to work...


I'll admit I stopped reading about there. It was getting too nauseating.

I missed that part you mentioned however. I do NOT disagree with him. You conveniently left out the pax putting their hands on him too to try to make him look every bit the "keyboard warrior" you're painting him to be. Someone spits in my face its going to be the start of a very long day for them. Same if they put their hands on me. Sorry if that bothers you but you can allow people to do whatever you like if that's fun for you but it isn't for most other people. And it would NOT be a lie for him to then call the cops and report it as an assault. It IS an assault.

Sec. 22.03. ASSAULT WITH BODILY FLUIDS. (a) A person
commits an offense if:
(1) with the intent to assault, harass, or alarm, the
person causes another person to contact the blood, seminal fluid,
vaginal fluid, saliva, urine, or feces of the actor, any other
person, or an animal;
(2) with the intent to arouse or gratify the sexual
desire of any person, the person causes another person, without
that person's consent, to contact the blood, seminal fluid, vaginal
fluid, saliva, urine, or feces of the actor, any other person, or an
animal; or
(3) with the intent to arouse or gratify the sexual
desire of any person, the person causes a child to contact the
blood, seminal fluid, vaginal fluid, saliva, urine, or feces of the
actor, any other person, or an animal.
(b) In this section, "child" has the meaning assigned by
Section 22.011(c)(1).
(c) An offense under this section is:
(1) a Class A misdemeanor, if the offense is committed
under Subsection (a)(1);
(2) a felony of the third degree, if the offense is
committed under Subsection (a)(2); and
(3) a felony of the second degree, if the offense is
committed under Subsection (a)(3).


----------



## I have nuts

sUBERu2u said:


> And you are the reason why Uber drivers get a bad reputation. I take comfort knowing you will be deactivated soon.


Lol, I've been driving over a year with 4.8 rating, so I doubt that. And to tell you the truth I would be happy if they did deactivate me, they would be doing me favor. Just because some of you are sheep and are willing to be abused by the pax and put up with their shit doesn't mean im going to. Now uber on.


----------



## sUBERu2u

I have nuts said:


> Lol, I've been driving over a year with 4.8 rating, so I doubt that. And to tell you the truth I would be happy if they did deactivate me, they would be doing me favor. Just because some of you are sheep and are willing to be abused by the pax and put up with their shit doesn't mean im going to. Now uber on.


Great. So your just a keyboard warrior. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sUBERu2u

D Town said:


> I'll admit I stopped reading about there. It was getting too nauseating.
> 
> I missed that part you mentioned however. I do NOT disagree with him. You conveniently left out the pax putting their hands on him too to try to make him look every bit the "keyboard warrior" you're painting him to be. Someone spits in my face its going to be the start of a very long day for them. Same if they put their hands on me. Sorry if that bothers you but you can allow people to do whatever you like if that's fun for you but it isn't for most other people. And it would NOT be a lie for him to then call the cops and report it as an assault. It IS an assault.
> 
> Sec. 22.03. ASSAULT WITH BODILY FLUIDS. (a) A person
> commits an offense if:
> (1) with the intent to assault, harass, or alarm, the
> person causes another person to contact the blood, seminal fluid,
> vaginal fluid, saliva, urine, or feces of the actor, any other
> person, or an animal;
> (2) with the intent to arouse or gratify the sexual
> desire of any person, the person causes another person, without
> that person's consent, to contact the blood, seminal fluid, vaginal
> fluid, saliva, urine, or feces of the actor, any other person, or an
> animal; or
> (3) with the intent to arouse or gratify the sexual
> desire of any person, the person causes a child to contact the
> blood, seminal fluid, vaginal fluid, saliva, urine, or feces of the
> actor, any other person, or an animal.
> (b) In this section, "child" has the meaning assigned by
> Section 22.011(c)(1).
> (c) An offense under this section is:
> (1) a Class A misdemeanor, if the offense is committed
> under Subsection (a)(1);
> (2) a felony of the third degree, if the offense is
> committed under Subsection (a)(2); and
> (3) a felony of the second degree, if the offense is
> committed under Subsection (a)(3).


I'm very aware of the laws, thanks. If a person spits on you, even if a person puts a hand on you, you cannot beat them unconsious. To even suggest so means you are just a thug. I suggest you find something that doesn't require customer service skills.


----------



## I have nuts

sUBERu2u said:


> Ummm...perhaps it's that he claims he would beat unconscious someone who spits on him then lie to police about it? Speaks to character. He's either a thug or a keyboard warrior.
> 
> Drivers cancelling is one of the biggest complaints I hear from passangers, and from the sound of it this guys does a lot of it.
> 
> After doing a lot of reading in this forum I have concluded that the majority of drivers posting here are self-entitled, greedy, short sighted and at times exhibit boarderline shizophenic behavior. Every little problem is Uber trying to screw them over. For many its probably the only job they can get. Their toxic personalities don't allow them to work directly for anyone because they can't play nice with others. In reality they are lucky to have a job at all. Its an amazing technology turning the taxi paradigm on its face which has repercussions for other industries as well. They are pioneers for deregulation. The concept is solid, but still in its infancy. The technology is coming along nicely. Ubers customer service is appalling but I feel like they are making progress considering they are having to deal with mostly uneducated, recalcitrant drivers many of whom have revealed openly how they commit fraud for financial gain right here on this forum. I would wager most drivers are unaware of the dozens of pages and videos Uber has produced about how to operate as a partner and how to provide quality customer service. Much easier to just paint them as some insidious monster. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


Where in my post did I say I would lie to the police? I said if somebody puts their hands on me or spits on me they're going to get knocked the f*ck out, and then I'm going to call the police. If somebody puts their hands on you that's ASSAULT. I'm a thug?! Dude step your troll game up, I that's want you're attempting to do.


----------



## UberFrolic

sidewazzz said:


> While this driver wasn't as bad as the others... from a customer service standpoint... she would have failed if this was a grade. I really don't understand how some or a lot of you guys can be so confrontational or rude to strangers.
> 
> Sure this didn't start off on a good note but part of your job is to stere it in the right direction. This ride was fubar from the 1st intersection.
> 
> Sure the pax wasn't the nicest of people but it certainly didn't warrant a kick to the curb.


Rude people comes with the territory. I agree


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> Someone spits in my face its going to be the start of a very long day for them. Same if they put their hands on me.


In my admittedly limited experience, I find this sort of carry on rarely happens on Uber rides. Sun Tzu would say that avoiding this situation in the first place is much better than having to deal with it.

Undoubtedly there are passengers who call up an Uber ride fully intending to assault the driver, but I usually find that they just want to get someplace.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Phil H said:


> Well I may have handled that situation differently ...I thought I saw a little girl in the car with passenger maybe I didn't


^^^
LMAO!!!
That was the passenger's dog.


----------



## sUBERu2u

I have nuts said:


> Where in my post did I say I would lie to the police? I said if somebody puts their hands on me or spits on me they're going to get knocked the f*ck out, and then I'm going to call the police. If somebody puts their hands on you that's ASSAULT. I'm a thug?! Dude step your troll game up, I that's want you're attempting to do.


"4. Spitting on somebody shows a total lack of respect, if one of my pax EVER spit on me or put their hands on me, I'm getting out the car beating the shit out of them. ...

5. I would call the police and tell them I was assaulted by the pax and that I defended myself by knocking the pax out."

You can not knock a person out for spitting on you, period. I assumed you knew that thus you would have to lie about the "assault" to police. My apologies. I will not overestimate your intelligence again.

You mentioned "respect" above. Why do you care about respect? I couldn't give a shit if my riders respect me. I want thier money and their 5 stars. Thugs demand respect.

Which is a more satisfying outcome? Pax spits on you, you knock them out. Pax will respect you now. Well done you. Cops come. You say "Officer, I was assaulted!" as you point to the lifeless bloody sack of potatoes crumpled on the ground. The cops, if they are doing their job, check cctv footage, get witness and pax statements and learn the "assault" was pax spitting on you. Realizing that you could not possibly have been in fear of your life or injury thus not justified using the force you did, (battery) you both go to jail, but at least you got your "respect" now.

Or,

You call the police and have pax arrested for assault. (actually the correct term is battery. An assault is an attempted battery.) You remain free.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

20yearsdriving said:


> I agree with. You
> But to most uber drivers you speak crazy


Problem is most uber drivers (excluding of course the ones on UberPeople) are just as bad as the passengers we pick up - entitled rude millennials who probably only do this gig cause it's cool or something. It all starts at the top with the biggest self entitled A-hole Travis K.


----------



## sUBERu2u

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Problem is most uber drivers (excluding of course the ones on UberPeople) are just as bad as the passengers we pick up - entitled rude millennials who probably only do this gig cause it's cool or something. It all starts at the top with the biggest self entitled A-hole Travis K.


ROTFLMAO. Nail. Head.


----------



## sUBERu2u

I have nuts said:


> .... I would be happy if they did deactivate me, they would be doing me favor. Just because some of you are sheep and are willing to be abused by the pax and put up with their shit doesn't mean im going to. Now uber on.


Please, do us all a favor and quit. You are obviously miserable.

I have never felt abused by passengers, and I have never suggested anyone should. I am saying their are other ways to deal with abusive pax without allowing it to escalate or, as was ridiculously suggested, beating your pax unconscious. These people are obviously unstable. You never know if they have a weapon. Use your head. Stay calm. Be smart. Show some ****ing integrity.


----------



## D Town

UberFrolic said:


> Rude people comes with the territory. I agree


Assaulting people goes BEYOND rude.



Skyring said:


> In my admittedly limited experience, I find this sort of carry on rarely happens on Uber rides. Sun Tzu would say that avoiding this situation in the first place is much better than having to deal with it.
> 
> Undoubtedly there are passengers who call up an Uber ride fully intending to assault the driver, but I usually find that they just want to get someplace.


99% aren't even thinking about it, even the a-holes are likely to stop short of assaulting you most of the time. It is a rare event, obviously. Is there something I said that made you think I thought otherwise?


----------



## UberXTampa

Every day I drive, I know there are 2 main types of riders:
1. People who have cars but prefer to use Uber as a convenience of modern life
2. People who have it hard, don't have financial means to own a car, life most likely have dealt them a bad card and Uber is an essential part of their daily life. They depend on it. 

Group 2 have more reasons to mistrust me as a member of the society we live in. Each time I pickup a rider, if I feel there is some negativity, I must try to eliminate it and not escalate it. 

Anyone having a fantasy that this job is all fun will be disappointed. I am more scared to come across as an unemphatetic person to one of these in the 2nd group than dealing with group #1.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> 99% aren't even thinking about it, even the a-holes are likely to stop short of assaulting you most of the time. It is a rare event, obviously. Is there something I said that made you think I thought otherwise?


That's basically my point. It's vanishingly rare that someone calls an Uber intending to attack the driver.

Therefore, when it happens, there was probably some event or behaviour to trigger it. Assaults don't come out of the blue.

Tell a cop investigating the "very long day" you mentioned that the passenger just suddenly snapped and began spitting and punching on you, and he's going to say, "Uh-huh," and go ask the passenger for their side of the story.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> That's basically my point. It's vanishingly rare that someone calls an Uber intending to attack the driver.
> 
> Therefore, when it happens, there was probably some event or behaviour to trigger it. Assaults don't come out of the blue.
> 
> Tell a cop investigating the "very long day" you mentioned that the passenger just suddenly snapped and began spitting and punching on you, and he's going to say, "Uh-huh," and go ask the passenger for their side of the story.


NOW you're living in a fantasy land. I've had too many years of experience seeing people drop one kind of drug or another and deciding to jump on me, or some jack-off getting drunk and then deciding that anything but "yes" means you need a beating, or someone whose just egged on by his jack-hole friends to "be a man" and he decides to swing on someone who "disrespected" him.

What's funnier is your contradiction that you apparently refuse to see. Apparently the only people on Earth who could POSSIBLY be capable of unreasonable violence are the ones who say they'll defend themselves if their assaulted? Do explain to me how my asserting my right to defend myself makes me the one at fault here? I'm trying to follow the reasoning but I'm not seeing a whole lot of reason. Do help.


----------



## sUBERu2u

Jesus....where do you drive? In a prison?


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> NOW you're living in a fantasy land. I've had too many years of experience seeing people drop one kind of drug or another and deciding to jump on me, or some jack-off getting drunk and then deciding that anything but "yes" means you need a beating, or someone whose just egged on by is jack-hole friends to "be a man" and he decides to swing on someone who "disrespected" him.


No offence, but if you drive like you comment, that might be the problem right there.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

Choochie said:


> 2 votes for falcon 360? Thanks that one is now off my list.


Falcon 360 performs as advertised. It's super easy to install and operate. Only real downside is that night time recording is a little subpar and there's no built in GPS or WiFi capabilities but for 139 bucks can't go wrong. I understand though that sometime in mid 2016 an updated model with WiFi and better night vision will be available.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I wonder if this type of scuffle happens in states were everyone open-carries

I'm sure not so much


----------



## Muki

I have nuts said:


> Does anybody know what city this was in?


Downtown Los Angeles.

Seems as though Socal is leading the nation in Uber assaults.


----------



## sUBERu2u

20yearsdriving said:


> I wonder if this type of scuffle happens in states were everyone open-carries
> 
> I'm sure not so much


Very unlikely any different.

In open carry states, a very small percent of people do it, and open carry laws have been repetedly shown have to have no net effect on crime rates, including violent crime rates, one way or the other.

Anyway, a person upset or mentally altered is not thinking about the consequences of their actions in the heat of the moment.


----------



## money time

Muki said:


> Downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> Seems as though Socal is leading the nation in Uber assaults.


What?
How comes its not mentioned in l.a forum? This is strange. I think it was somewhere else. Arto woukd already post it.


----------



## Muki

money time said:


> What?
> How comes its not mentioned in l.a forum? This is strange. I think it was somewhere else. Arto woukd already post it.


I grew up in LA. I know exactly where this took place down to the street. I know my hometown very well.


----------



## money time

Muki said:


> I grew up in LA. I know exactly where this took place down to the street. I know my hometown very well.


Ok. Im not arguing. Im just surprised nothing about it was mentioned on the l.a forum.


----------



## Scenicruiser

20yearsdriving said:


> I wonder if this type of scuffle happens in states were everyone open-carries
> 
> I'm sure not so much


I lived in such a state...you are correct


----------



## Lou W

UberXTampa said:


> We need a lot of uber training material with tests and "some" certifications for addressing such exceptions. If we can't pass these free trainings periodically, we should be suspended. In order for uber as a brand to have a uniform approach to certain situations, we need to be trained and certified.


Whatever shit you've been smoking, throw that bag out.


----------



## UberXTampa

Lou W said:


> Whatever shit you've been smoking, throw that bag out.


I am not into smoking anything, you must be describing yourself.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> No offence, but if you drive like you comment, that might be the problem right there.


Drive like I comment? No offense to you but when someone tells me I'm dangerous or some how wrong for taking SERIOUS exception to someone spitting in my face or putting their hands on me I have to think there lying, trolling, live in a bubble or there is something seriously wrong with them.


----------



## D Town

Lou W said:


> Whatever shit you've been smoking, throw that bag out.


Though I agree with some sort of periodic testing the test Uber is likely to administer is likely going to be the useless kind that a lot of job post that any 3 year old can pass and really just waste most peoples time...however they COULD provide SOME useful info this way.


----------



## tootsie

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Cabana boy is a racial slur? Since when and toward who?


I thought he used the wrong fast food joint and said taco cabana instead of Taco Bell


----------



## tootsie

Off subject BUT:

1. Why was she loading for this pax?
2. Why was a lap dog in the car?
3. How have you been driving for uber for a year but not know how to COMPLETE the trip?


----------



## D Town

tootsie said:


> Off subject BUT:
> 
> 1. Why was she loading for this pax?
> 2. Why was a lap dog in the car?
> 3. How have you been driving for uber for a year but not know how to COMPLETE the trip?


I loaded bags for my pax because I didn't want them scratching my car. 
I agree with this one. I would NOT have allowed the dog unless it was a service animal.
Not sure what you mean by the last one.


----------



## tootsie

Once a trip started, why would you not complete the trip and report issue . I've never seen pax side of app and clueless how they have option to cancel once trip starts.


----------



## D Town

tootsie said:


> Once a trip started, why would you not complete the trip and report issue . I've never seen pax side of app and clueless how they have option to cancel once trip starts.


Likely she didn't want to give the pax the chance to rate her. Bad choice. I'd take the hit on the rating to get the pax out faster.


----------



## paulobaka

This is why I don't hang out in DTLA. It can be ritzy, but its surrounded by rough neighborhoods that are close enough for you to get pinged. West side til I die!
Same with parts of eagle rock and that area, you don't know if PAX is a hipster or sociopath gangster.


----------



## paulobaka

That video was nasty to watch and the driver was probably worse than the passenger (both obnoxious) up until the spitting assault and vandalism started.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> Drive like I comment? No offense to you but when someone tells me I'm dangerous or some how wrong for taking SERIOUS exception to someone spitting in my face or putting their hands on me I have to think there lying, trolling, live in a bubble or there is something seriously wrong with them.


Nobody is denying that the passenger here committed criminal assault and criminal damage. The point I make is that passengers usually don't call an Uber car intending to do this; they just want to go someplace. The driver's actions or attitude must have caused the problem.

In this case, the driver refused to go where the passenger wanted. I wasn't seeing any criminal activity before that point.


----------



## tootsie

I think they both will be deactivated.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> Nobody is denying that the passenger here committed criminal assault and criminal damage. The point I make is that passengers usually don't call an Uber car intending to do this; they just want to go someplace. *The driver's actions or attitude must have caused the problem*.
> 
> In this case, the driver refused to go where the passenger wanted. I wasn't seeing any criminal activity before that point.


See you're STILL putting the blame for the incident on the driver. _*No one can control another persons actions, what you CAN control is how YOU react. *_Which means YOU own your actions. That's true if you decide to react to someone being rude to you with a laugh or telling them off or - as in this case - with being rude back and assaulting them. No one held a gun to that pax's head and made her do anything and the contention that a pax ONLY reacts violently when provoked is beyond bizarre to me. Most people go to banks with the intention of performing a lawful transaction. Does that mean we blame bank tellers for robberies? What is it about being an Uber driver that somehow makes THEM all of a sudden responsible for all their pax's actions? Do tell.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> See you're STILL putting the blame for the incident on the driver. _*No one can control another persons actions, what you CAN control is how YOU react. *_Which means YOU own your actions. That's true if you decide to react to someone being rude to you with a laugh or telling them off or - as in this case - with being rude back and assaulting them. No one held a gun to that pax's head and made her do anything and the contention that a pax ONLY reacts violently when provoked is beyond bizarre to me. Most people go to banks with the intention of performing a lawful transaction. Does that mean we blame bank tellers for robberies? What is it about being an Uber driver that somehow makes THEM all of a sudden responsible for all their pax's actions? Do tell.


So you are saying that a violent reaction can have no cause. Okay.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> So you are saying that a violent reaction can have no cause. Okay.


I'm going to choose to assume that the medium of text is not allowing you to provide the nuisance necessary to properly convey your thoughts in the way you wish and not that you're trying to be sarcastic.

EVERY action has a cause but not every action is a reasonable response. People in abusive relationships know this well. A wife may over cook a meal and get hit for it. A husband may buy his wife a nice gift but it wasn't up to her standards so she yells at him and tosses it in the trash. We don't blame the abused for being abused and say that they caused it for burning the meal or not picking up the hint on the gift they really wanted. That would be sick and twisted. *We put the blame where it belongs, with the one who actively made the choice to react in an unreasonable manner. *


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

D Town said:


> I loaded bags for my pax because I didn't want them scratching my car.
> I agree with this one. I would NOT have allowed the dog unless it was a service animal.
> Not sure what you mean by the last one.


The dog was never mentioned. But maybe the driver doesn't mind dogs or it WAS a service animal. The pax was heading to a bus, so if it wasn't a service animal could she get on a bus with it? Do buses allow non service dogs?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

I've got one of these going right now. When I put more of it together I will start a thread and post a link to what happened.


----------



## tootsie

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The dog was never mentioned. But maybe the driver doesn't mind dogs or it WAS a service animal. The pax was heading to a bus, so if it wasn't a service animal could she get on a bus with it? Do buses allow non service dogs?


That dog did not act like a service dog but as a pet. I've never seen a hyper service dog. I also think she has dog carrier with her and put the dog in it while the trip was going.


----------



## D Town

tootsie said:


> That dog did not act like a service dog but as a pet. I've never seen a hyper service dog. I also think she has s dog carrier with her and but the dog in it while the trip was going.


See I wouldn't have a problem taking a non-service dog in a carrier. And I haven't seen a hyper service animal either. Their temperament and training wouldn't allow for it. At least not from what I've seen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

tootsie said:


> That dog did not act like a service dog but as a pet. I've never seen a hyper service dog. I also think she has dog carrier with her and put the dog in it while the trip was going.


I know someone with a small dog that alerts if she is about to have a seizure. It's pretty hyper, but generally quiet. If it stares at her and won't stop barking that's the alert. It's her cue to get down on the floor and call someone (or let bystanders know if it's a public place). All the dog does is give her time to do that. You would never know it's anything but a pet otherwise, although she also has a medical alert bracelet that explains the epilepsy AND that she has a service dog that should stay with her if possible (it is legal to separate service animals in certain situations and certain areas of a hospital could be one).

Yes the typical seeing eye dog or one trained for physically challenged folks is very well trained but a dog that only does ONE thing may not be.


----------



## D Town

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I know someone with a small dog that alerts if she is about to have a seizure. It's pretty hyper, but generally quiet. If it stares at her and won't stop barking that's the alert. It's her cue to get down on the floor and call someone (or let bystanders know if it's a public place). All the dog does is give her time to do that. You would never know it's anything but a pet otherwise, although she also has a medical alert bracelet that explains the epilepsy AND that she has a service dog that should stay with her if possible (it is legal to separate service animals in certain situations and certain areas of a hospital could be one).
> 
> Yes the typical seeing eye dog or one trained for physically challenged folks is very well trained but a dog that only does ONE thing may not be.


Good to know. Thank you for that information.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Take a look at this service dog.....


----------



## USArmy31B30

Unless the person is punching me upside the head while the vehicle is moving would be the only time I would kick these low life scumbags out of my car because I know I have everything to lose and nothing to gain by kicking them out of my car... That's just me though...


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> I'm going to choose to assume that the medium of text is not allowing you to provide the nuisance necessary to properly convey your thoughts in the way you wish and not that you're trying to be sarcastic.
> 
> EVERY action has a cause but not every action is a reasonable response. People in abusive relationships know this well. A wife may over cook a meal and get hit for it. A husband may buy his wife a nice gift but it wasn't up to her standards so she yells at him and tosses it in the trash. We don't blame the abused for being abused and say that they caused it for burning the meal or not picking up the hint on the gift they really wanted. That would be sick and twisted. *We put the blame where it belongs, with the one who actively made the choice to react in an unreasonable manner. *


Not trying to be sarcastic. Endeavouring to seek the truth.

If a *reaction* is violent and criminal, then the provocation needs to be examined. In my experience, passengers rarely call an Uber intending to commit violent criminal actions against the driver. Apart from such rare cases, there must be some trigger to spark the reaction. That's the nature of a reaction, after all.

You bring up the example of an abusive relationship. Fair enough. The abused partner cannot win, no matter what s/he does.

But in an Uber interaction between two more or less random people lasting only a few minutes, it's not reasonable to characterise such a brief encounter as an abusive relationship. I'd say it's more of driver-passenger relationship, with the passenger paying to be transported from point A to point B, and the driver providing the transport.

In the example before us, there is a breakdown in this relationship; the passenger has an important need to get to point B, and the driver has specifically failed to meet this need. The passenger has not only missed her bus, doubtless at some expense, delay and inconvenience, but she is left on the side of the road with her considerable baggage including her hound. While I do not condone the reaction of the passenger to this calamity, I understand it.

In my experience, it is exactly what I would expect of an agitated and frustrated passenger placed in such a fix. It would be odd if someone anxious to catch their bus and expressing anger and frustration at every delay merely got out and meekly sat on the bags, their hound gazing up with sorrowful eyes.

If you were the passenger - and I'm sure you've been pressed for time at some stage in your life, running late for a bus or plane or an interview - what would you do?

In the heat of the moment, rather than in sober hindsight, of course. I'm sure this lady passenger was remorseful and regretful once she had cooled down.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> Not trying to be sarcastic. Endeavouring to seek the truth.
> 
> If a *reaction* is violent and criminal, then the provocation needs to be examined. In my experience, passengers rarely call an Uber intending to commit violent criminal actions against the driver. Apart from such rare cases, there must be some trigger to spark the reaction. That's the nature of a reaction, after all.
> 
> You bring up the example of an abusive relationship. Fair enough. The abused partner cannot win, no matter what s/he does.
> 
> But in an Uber interaction between two more or less random people lasting only a few minutes, it's not reasonable to characterise such a brief encounter as an abusive relationship. I'd say it's more of driver-passenger relationship, with the passenger paying to be transported from point A to point B, and the driver providing the transport.
> 
> In the example before us, there is a breakdown in this relationship; the passenger has an important need to get to point B, and the driver has specifically failed to meet this need. The passenger has not only missed her bus, doubtless at some expense, delay and inconvenience, but she is left on the side of the road with her considerable baggage including her hound. While I do not condone the reaction of the passenger to this calamity, I understand it.
> 
> In my experience, it is exactly what I would expect of an agitated and frustrated passenger placed in such a fix. It would be odd if someone anxious to catch their bus and expressing anger and frustration at every delay merely got out and meekly sat on the bags, their hound gazing up with sorrowful eyes.
> 
> If you were the passenger - and I'm sure you've been pressed for time at some stage in your life, running late for a bus or plane or an interview - what would you do?
> 
> In the heat of the moment, rather than in sober hindsight, of course. I'm sure this lady passenger was remorseful and regretful once she had cooled down.


The abused partner dynamic was just an example of how a fault on one persons part can indeed result in an unreasonable reaction. It of course is not a one to one comparison.

Of course she'd be upset if she were going to miss her bus and yes I've been in the same predicament. I was in the EXACT same predicament a few months ago trying to catch a flight. No Uber's available at that ungodly hour and called a cab with only an hour and a half before our flight. Waited a full hour and they hadn't even assigned a cab to come get us before we had to wake up a family member at 5:30am to come get us. Of course we missed that flight and had to catch another at our cost.

Now say that driver DID show up after an hour and acted rude. My major concern would be to get to the airport and catch my flight. I'd note his medallion number and I'd call and complain. Honestly, my main concern would be getting to the airport not arguing with a knuckle head and possibly slowing down getting to where I need to be. Obviously I don't mind telling someone when I think their wrong but I have my priorities. I'd be upset that it took them that long - and I was not happy in the least that after an hour they hadn't even picked a cab to come get us - but MOST of my anger was directed at my piss poor planning. We should have been at that airport 2 - 3 hours before the flight. Any time you're relying on an on demand service to be somewhere at a specific time - especially at off hours like we were - you leave early, WAY early, or its on you. His being late or rude or even telling me to leave his cab if for whatever reason I couldn't shut my mouth long enough to get where I needed to be would NOT have me laying hands on the driver. I've been a bouncer at plenty of clubs. I've been called every name you can think of by every race, color, and creed and none of it is going to get me to touch you unless and until you assault me. At THAT point we have a problem. Nothing this Uber driver did warranted anyone doing anything physical to her. _*This is NOT a reasonable response from an agitated person. *_*Touching - assaulting - someone because you're mad is NOT acceptable. Its so not acceptable our society made laws prohibiting it with no exceptions written in for, "they were rude to me".* No excuse.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> &#8230; Honestly, my main concern would be getting to the airport not arguing with a knuckle head and possibly slowing down getting to where I need to be. &#8230; _*This is NOT a reasonable response from an agitated person. *_*Touching assaulting someone because you're mad is NOT acceptable. Its so not acceptable our society made laws prohibiting it with no exceptions written in for, "they were rude to me".* No excuse.


Nobody's condoning or excusing the criminal behaviour. It is, however, entirely predictable.

Just as an aside, looking through your posts here is an education. Do you often call people "knuckleheads", "a-holes", "jacka$$es" and many other epithets? How do they *react*?


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> If a *reaction* is violent and criminal, then the provocation needs to be examined. In my experience, passengers rarely call an Uber intending to commit violent criminal actions against the driver. Apart from such rare cases, there must be some trigger to spark the reaction. That's the nature of a reaction, after all.


Sure, examine the provocation. Her provocation was she blamed the driver for not picking her up in the spot she wanted, the driver was rude - no more so than SHE was - and the driver told her to leave her car thus ensuring she'd miss a bus. NONE of that is a reasonable excuse to get physically violent. We could turn it around and say, the pax wanted the driver to do a number of illegal things before she even picked her up, was rude, was a constant pain, and then threatened her. According to your theory the driver had appropriate provocation right there to assault this pax but instead of doing so she just ended the ride. You don't even give her props for NOT using justifiable force against her when she actually punched her in the face...according to your theory making this woman miss a bus justifies multiple assaults and vandalism but a punch in the face does not...think on that a minute.


----------



## metal_orion

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Agreed. You don't spit on the folks at Mcdonalds if they are rude. But we are the lowest of the low now.
> 
> I think a lot of these incidents where the driver doesn't defuse things are due to the general anger with Uber. The pax WAS being a pain in the ass b****ing about the driver not picking her up in an illegal spot, and the driver could have been hearing "other drivers do it" for the 10th time that night. Then she starts it again about driving faster.
> 
> You take people, get them to buy a nice car to Uber, cut their pay so they now can barely pay their bills and now they are working 80 hours a week and dealing with ungrateful pax all day and night, what happens?
> 
> Sleep deprived and stressed out over money folks are not going to be tolerant of crappy behavior by pax. Pax shouldn't expect them to, but they do, and therein lies the problem.


I can totally relate to what you just said. Sadly for now Uber is my full time job and I work 8 to 10 hours daily during the night and yes I feel so sleep deprived and stressed out over money.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> Sure, examine the provocation. Her provocation was she blamed the driver for not picking her up in the spot she wanted, the driver was rude - no more so than SHE was - and the driver told her to leave her car thus ensuring she'd miss a bus. NONE of that is a reasonable excuse to get physically violent. We could turn it around and say, the pax wanted the driver to do a number of illegal things before she even picked her up, was rude, was a constant pain, and then threatened her. According to your theory the driver had appropriate provocation right there to assault this pax but instead of doing so she just ended the ride. You don't even give her props for NOT using justifiable force against her when she actually punched her in the face...according to your theory making this woman miss a bus justifies multiple assaults and vandalism but a punch in the face does not...think on that a minute.


No. Again, the criminal behaviour on the part of the passenger is not excusable, justifiable or in any way condoned by me. I'm sorry if you've gotten this erroneous impression. I can repeat it again if you want.

It is, however, understandable and predictable.

I'm not sure what a reasonable response to being spat it is - I won't say just suck it up - but the driver could well have used appropriate force once physically attacked. Mace, a cosh, a tyre iron. That's reasonable self-defence.

But it's rare things get that far. A good driver will aim to defuse the situation by using some of the tactics discussed earlier. An angry, violent confrontation is just going to blow the night for both parties. Nobody wins there, except maybe any lawyers called in.


----------



## metal_orion

Jay Young said:


> Ever since twilio number changed I blocked it so if the pin is wrong easy $4. Never had pax mad for being at wrong place ever again. WIN!


What is twilio?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Skyring said:


> No. Again, the criminal behaviour on the part of the passenger is not excusable, justifiable or in any way condoned by me. I'm sorry if you've gotten this erroneous impression. I can repeat it again if you want.
> 
> It is, however, understandable and predictable.
> 
> I'm not sure what a reasonable response to being spat it is - I won't say just suck it up - but the driver could well have used appropriate force once physically attacked. Mace, a cosh, a tyre iron. That's reasonable self-defence.
> 
> But it's rare things get that far. A good driver will aim to defuse the situation by using some of the tactics discussed earlier. An angry, violent confrontation is just going to blow the night for both parties. Nobody wins there, except maybe any lawyers called in.


A reasonable response to being spit on is jail. It is a crime.


----------



## metal_orion

ColdRider said:


> Are you married? If so, I hope your wife doesn't play victim and take all your shit if she were to decide to divorce you. Exaggerating to get paid is just plain pathetic. Kind of like those dummies claiming work men's comp and getting caught bowling and shit lmao.


Im not in favor of both, but stating in the video title punched a "night before thanks giving" makes me thinks she is being exaggerate and likes to play victim.


----------



## metal_orion

Dts08 said:


> Uber is not going to pay for that damage..that will come out of her pocket..I don't let people load or unload things in my trunk with out my help to guard against scratches..


I do the same.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> Nobody's condoning or excusing the criminal behaviour. It is, however, entirely predictable.
> 
> Just as an aside, looking through your posts here is an education. Do you often call people "knuckleheads", "a-holes", "jacka$$es" and many other epithets? How do they *react*?


No. Its NOT predictable. Reasonable people don't expect to see their waiters being punched and slapped for screwing up orders, or their bus driver being assaulted for missing a stop request, or a bellhop kicked for being rude and not careful with the luggage.

And I start to see your issue or part of it at least. You seem to see something that offends you and you focus on it at the exclusion of everything else. You see me use the words "a-hole" or "jacka$$es" and are so taken aback that you fail to read or comprehend that I was talking about a prototypical group of people in a hypothetical situation. Go back and reread. Have I called YOU any of those words? But it also helps to explain some of your views here. Once you decide you don't like someone you seem to search for a reason to make everything that stems from a situation that persons fault. You have the mindset that pax can be rude and its up to drivers to suck it up and make it better. When the driver didn't perform - and she didn't to much do smooth things over - that is ALL you focused on. Bad habit.

Lastly, have I used any of those to describe you? If I'm having a discussion with someone - even if their infuriating at times - I don't name call. If it devolves to that I end the conversation. I may end it with less than polite words but I remove myself from it as I did with your friend who I imagine is or was still posting here but I can't see it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Take a look at this service dog.....


What's sad is there are many drivers here who would see that dog and cancel without stopping. And they've said so over and over again.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> No. Again, the criminal behaviour on the part of the passenger is not excusable, justifiable or in any way condoned by me. I'm sorry if you've gotten this erroneous impression. I can repeat it again if you want.
> 
> It is, however, understandable and predictable.
> 
> I'm not sure what a reasonable response to being spat it is - I won't say just suck it up - but the driver could well have used appropriate force once physically attacked. Mace, a cosh, a tyre iron. That's reasonable self-defence.
> 
> But it's rare things get that far. A good driver will aim to defuse the situation by using some of the tactics discussed earlier. An angry, violent confrontation is just going to blow the night for both parties. Nobody wins there, except maybe any lawyers called in.


You know you did say you didn't condone it and it was unreasonable several times and I didn't acknowledge it. For that I apologize.

What I don't understand is your saying its understandable and predictable. Being upset is understandable and predictable but why is her getting physically violent - which you say is unreasonable - predictable? 99% of Uber passengers and the vast majority of the entitled douchie ones that make drivers lives difficult DON'T actually touch them so how is it predictable?

As for your ideas of appropriate force, WHOA! A tyre iron is reasonable in a fist fight? Nooo...no it is not. Not unless their WAY bigger than you and they threaten to beat your brains in. A hunk of metal is a deadly weapon and that constitutes deadly force. They have to threaten you with deadly force or you have to *reasonably* believe you're in danger of great physical harm or death before you can use it yourself. That is a bit of a shock, man. You went from no force for someone spitting in your face to cracking someone's skull for a punch.

As for the last part, yes you try to diffuse ANY potential confrontation with words. Your last paragraph I agree with 100%


----------



## D Town

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What's sad is there are many drivers here who would see that dog and cancel without stopping. And they've said so over and over again.


Those drivers should not be drivers. Their not even good human beings.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> No. Its NOT predictable. Reasonable people don't expect to see their waiters being punched and slapped for screwing up orders, or their bus driver being assaulted for missing a stop request, or a bellhop kicked for being rude and not careful with the luggage.


Well, I could see it coming. The lady was agitated and frustrated to begin with, on the driver's back all the way. When it was plain that the driver was dumping her by the side of the road and not continuing on, it was also plain that there'd be a reaction.

As an experienced night cabbie, I could see the mistakes being made, and the hole the driver was digging for herself. The situation could still have been saved, right at the end, when the passenger was pleading for her to drive on. "Okay," I would have said, "but just chill, please. I'm doing my best to help you make your bus."

But no. That was it. End of the trip. Angry and upset passenger, full of frustration and adrenaline. She was going to lash out at someone, and she wasn't thinking clearly about consequences.

Incidentally, were there any consequences?


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> As for your ideas of appropriate force, WHOA! A tyre iron is reasonable in a fist fight? Nooo...no it is not. Not unless their WAY bigger than you and they threaten to beat your brains in. A hunk of metal is a deadly weapon and that constitutes deadly force. They have to threaten you with deadly force or you have to *reasonably* believe you're in danger of great physical harm or death before you can use it yourself. That is a bit of a shock, man. You went from no force for someone spitting in your face to cracking someone's skull for a punch.


 The driver didn't look that big to me. The passenger looked beefier and was punching into the driver a few seconds after assaulting her in the vehicle. This wasn't a fist fight, this was assault.

The driver is entitled to defend herself with reasonable force. Maybe a big burly bloke would be able to cave a skull in with a tyre iron, this little lady driver, not so much. Just having it in her hand would likely be enough to make the passenger think twice before hitting her in the first place.

I've mentioned Sun Tzu before. The best solution isn't two women thumping each other until one emerges in bruised and bloody victory, her arms raised in righteous triumph. It isn't even a journey through the police and court system, with one landing in prison for malicious spitting.

It's getting the passenger to her destination without conflict or violence.

This video is an object lesson in how not to handle the situation. Some commenters here suggested not accepting the passenger in the first place, going by her phone call, and the surprise animal. That's certainly an acceptable response.

But once the passenger is in the cab, arguing with and defying her is just asking for trouble. Much better to try to gain her trust and goodwill after a shakey start. Turn on the charm, put the foot down, convince her that you want to see her out of your car and on the bus ASAP.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Skyring said:


> Well, I could see it coming. The lady was agitated and frustrated to begin with, on the driver's back all the way. When it was plain that the driver was dumping her by the side of the road and not continuing on, it was also plain that there'd be a reaction.
> 
> As an experienced night cabbie, I could see the mistakes being made, and the hole the driver was digging for herself. The situation could still have been saved, right at the end, when the passenger was pleading for her to drive on. "Okay," I would have said, "but just chill, please. I'm doing my best to help you make your bus."
> 
> But no. That was it. End of the trip. Angry and upset passenger, full of frustration and adrenaline. She was going to lash out at someone, and she wasn't thinking clearly about consequences.
> 
> Incidentally, were there any consequences?


Well....maybe.

She was going to lash out at someone she could beat up on. She most likely never would have pulled that shit on someone who could kick her ass. She might get mouthy but that's about it.


----------



## Skyring

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Well....maybe.
> 
> She was going to lash out at someone she could beat up on. She most likely never would have pulled that shit on someone who could kick her ass. She might get mouthy but that's about it.


She might have kicked the dog.

Yeah, if the driver had been a big feller, she likely wouldn'ta swang on him.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> Well, I could see it coming. The lady was agitated and frustrated to begin with, on the driver's back all the way. When it was plain that the driver was dumping her by the side of the road and not continuing on, it was also plain that there'd be a reaction.
> 
> As an experienced night cabbie, I could see the mistakes being made, and the hole the driver was digging for herself. The situation could still have been saved, right at the end, when the passenger was pleading for her to drive on. "Okay," I would have said, "but just chill, please. I'm doing my best to help you make your bus."
> 
> But no. That was it. End of the trip. Angry and upset passenger, full of frustration and adrenaline. She was going to lash out at someone, and she wasn't thinking clearly about consequences.
> 
> Incidentally, were there any consequences?


I have seen and dealt with a lot - and I mean a LOT - of pissed off, high strung, inebriated, short tempered, people in my past and current job where I had to tell them they were in no way, shape, form, or fashion getting what they wanted and needed to leave. Many were bigger. Almost all were pissed, many lingered to tell me off, some had body language that suggested they wanted to swing, few did. And that is true in most disagreements of this nature.

If I went into a store and attempted to buy something with cash it'd be reasonable to expect them to take cash because 99% of the time that is the case. If I went to a bus stop in the morning and waited there for the bus I took every day at 7:00am it'd be reasonable for me to assume that bus was going to show up. Why? *Because those things usually happen*. It wouldn't be reasonable to expect that the store suddenly decided to only take bit coins or the bus driver decided he'd had enough of humanity and decided to drive against traffic on the freeway. Could both of those things happen? Sure, those are POSSIBLE but they aren't reasonable.



Skyring said:


> The driver didn't look that big to me. The passenger looked beefier and was punching into the driver a few seconds after assaulting her in the vehicle. This wasn't a fist fight, this was assault.
> 
> The driver is entitled to defend herself with reasonable force. Maybe a big burly bloke would be able to cave a skull in with a tyre iron, this little lady driver, not so much. Just having it in her hand would likely be enough to make the passenger think twice before hitting her in the first place.


I've dealt with issues of use of force for YEARS. I had to know it inside and out. You can NOT take a pipe to someones face just because they punch you. That is deadly force. You can ONLY use deadly force when you REASONABLY believe that you are in danger of great bodily harm or death. She obviously was not. Don't just take my word for it. Ask a lawyer or a cop. They'll be happy to tell you as I have.

http://www.baxtercountysheriff.com/press_view.php?id=1157&PHPSESSID=70fad621dc801adec1c95c09ba401071

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ts-co-worker-head-metal-pipe-article-1.945905



Skyring said:


> I've mentioned Sun Tzu before. The best solution isn't two women thumping each other until one emerges in bruised and bloody victory, her arms raised in righteous triumph. It isn't even a journey through the police and court system, with one landing in prison for malicious spitting.
> 
> It's getting the passenger to her destination without conflict or violence.
> 
> This video is an object lesson in how not to handle the situation. Some commenters here suggested not accepting the passenger in the first place, going by her phone call, and the surprise animal. That's certainly an acceptable response.
> 
> But once the passenger is in the cab, arguing with and defying her is just asking for trouble. Much better to try to gain her trust and goodwill after a shakey start. Turn on the charm, put the foot down, convince her that you want to see her out of your car and on the bus ASAP.


I agree with this last section. Knowing how to avoid trouble in the first place will save you MUCH grief. Knowing how to handle irate individuals in a way that diffuses the situation will do the same. In all the time I drove I didn't kick out anyone. Didn't have to. Came close a few times but I never had to pull the trigger on that one. Uber would be a MUCH better service if they offered training in how to do this. We'd have far fewer incidents.


----------



## amp man

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Agreed. You don't spit on the folks at Mcdonalds if they are rude. But we are the lowest of the low now.
> 
> I think a lot of these incidents where the driver doesn't defuse things are due to the general anger with Uber. The pax WAS being a pain in the ass b****ing about the driver not picking her up in an illegal spot, and the driver could have been hearing "other drivers do it" for the 10th time that night. Then she starts it again about driving faster.
> 
> You take people, get them to buy a nice car to Uber, cut their pay so they now can barely pay their bills and now they are working 80 hours a week and dealing with ungrateful pax all day and night, what happens?
> 
> Sleep deprived and stressed out over money folks are not going to be tolerant of crappy behavior by pax. Pax shouldn't expect them to, but they do, and therein lies the problem.


This describes my situation exactly. I've been raising my son since he was 3 with no help from anyone. He is now 16.
He walked in on me sobbing this morning. I've been working about 65 hours a week between two jobs, and found myself a week late on rent, and still $34.00 short of the $2000.00 rent I have to pay for a 2-bedroom apt. My tires need replacing, and I need an oil change already after changing 1 month ago. More bills, and food that I have no funds for.
Uber did a bait and switch on me. Paying $177.00 a week for a car after promises from them I would be making at leat $70,000 a year in SF area. Instead, It's minimum wage at best.
I have no capital to pursue other income possibilities. I am now their slave.
My son dosen't deserve this.
Anyone else in a situation like this around Xmas?


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> I have seen and dealt with a lot - and I mean a LOT - of pissed off, high strung, inebriated, short tempered, people in my past and current job where I had to tell them they were in no way, shape, form, or fashion getting what they wanted and needed to leave. Many were bigger. Almost all were pissed, many lingered to tell me off, some had body language that suggested they wanted to swing, few did. And that is true in most disagreements of this nature.
> 
> I've dealt with issues of use of force for YEARS. I had to know it inside and out. You can NOT take a pipe to someones face just because they punch you. That is deadly force. You can ONLY use deadly force when you REASONABLY believe that you are in danger of great bodily harm or death. She obviously was not. Don't just take my word for it. Ask a lawyer or a cop. They'll be happy to tell you as I have.


I suggest that the lightly-built woman driver in the video is unlikely to wallop someone hard enough with a tyre iron to kill them. But that's beside the point. Just having a hunk of metal in her fist is probably going to deter the passenger from taking a swing in the first place.

Thump it against her palm, she stands back and says, "Get your stuff out of my car and go," and that's the confrontation over with, apart from maybe a few words of fruastration and abuse from the ex-passenger.


----------



## ray cash

I watched the video and its a stuff call when you pull over and say the ride is over I might have done the same thing... aside from that i could not tell if the driver got out to get the bags in the back.. but if she did not that was a mistake because it gave the rider a chance to damage the car... I would have got the bags out of the back and stayed there until rider walk away.... So what happens when a rider does damage to the car.. how do you get them to pay for that? what is Uber's part in making contact with the rider and getting money to fix the damage???


----------



## ray cash

I see Fuzzyelvis say call the police... They are not going to do anything ... if they did not see the spitting or punching then thats it and iam sure the rider is not going to admit to spitting or punching or damage to the car.. It is going to be hard to get any money from the rider, and i dont see her going to jail..


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> I suggest that the lightly-built woman driver in the video is unlikely to wallop someone hard enough with a tyre iron to kill them. But that's beside the point. Just having a hunk of metal in her fist is probably going to deter the passenger from taking a swing in the first place.
> 
> Thump it against her palm, she stands back and says, "Get your stuff out of my car and go," and that's the confrontation over with, apart from maybe a few words of fruastration and abuse from the ex-passenger.


Striking someone with it at all is illegal and blows to the head are unpredictable. Possible the intimidation factor could work but what if they call your bluff? Avoid it and just use pepper spray.


----------



## Skyring

Pepper spray is illegal. Then again, I worked five years as a night cabbie, never felt the need for any sort of weaponry. Can't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## D Town

Skyring said:


> Pepper spray is illegal. Then again, I worked five years as a night cabbie, never felt the need for any sort of weaponry. Can't see that changing any time soon.


Not sure where Canberra is but it sounds restrictive to a silly degree. Pepper spray is legal here. And we aren't talking about you personally we're talking about a better option than a tire iron.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Australia.

Nice place.


----------



## D Town

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Australia.
> 
> Nice place.


That's not what I've heard OR seen if every nature show based there can be believed. Between the man eating dinosaurs (oh excuse me. I mean salt water crocodiles), the sharks, the BILLIONS of venomous spiders waiting to eat your face, the multitude of venomous snakes and monsters still lurking about unknown because every scientist that has ever seen them is never seen or heard from again I think I'll hesitate to book a trip. If ever there is a country that needed MORE weapons its Australia.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

D Town said:


> That's not what I've heard OR seen if every nature show based there can be believed. Between the man eating dinosaurs (oh excuse me. I mean salt water crocodiles), the sharks, the BILLIONS of venomous spiders waiting to eat your face, the multitude of venomous snakes and monsters still lurking about unknown because ever scientist that has ever seen them is never seen or heard from again I think I'll hesitate to book a trip. If ever there is a country that needed MORE weapons its Australia.


Eh...the people are great. Animals are animals. And yes, most of them there can and will kill ya. I had a blast when I went. I highly recommend it.

But as Lady GaGa says.....Russian roulette isnt the same with out a gun. And baby when it's love if it's not rough it isnt fun.


----------



## Deebo

I'm not reading through all that shit but to me, The driver instigated some of the attitude. No one deserves to get spit on, slapped and their car vandalized. Things never end well when you fight fire with fire, use water. If it were me and that pax wasn't at the pick up point and then got snippy on the phone I would have rider no showed and bounced.


----------



## iDriveNashville

A slap and spit to the face? Now's the time for Mace!

This commercial just writes itself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ray cash said:


> I see Fuzzyelvis say call the police... They are not going to do anything ... if they did not see the spitting or punching then thats it and iam sure the rider is not going to admit to spitting or punching or damage to the car.. It is going to be hard to get any money from the rider, and i dont see her going to jail..


Why would the police not see it? DASHCAM!


----------



## Uber-Doober

Skyring said:


> So you are saying that a violent reaction can have no cause. Okay.


^^^
Pax had tons of attitude on the phone. 
Click.
Cancel. 
Leave.


----------



## Skyring

D Town said:


> That's not what I've heard OR seen if every nature show based there can be believed. Between the man eating dinosaurs (oh excuse me. I mean salt water crocodiles), the sharks, the BILLIONS of venomous spiders waiting to eat your face, the multitude of venomous snakes and monsters still lurking about unknown because every scientist that has ever seen them is never seen or heard from again I think I'll hesitate to book a trip.


They like to play up Australia as a land of dangerous animals, but realistically, we don't have the wolves and mountain lions and grizzly bears America has. Our largest carnivore is the dingo, and that's just a dog. The wild ones tend to keep their distance anyway.

You've got to be pretty lucky to be eaten by a shark. Usually it's surfers swimming in areas where seals can be found. The white pointers think they are attacking a seal, and when they discover it's mostly rubber and plastic, they give up in disgust. As do some of those bitten.

The salties can be dangerous, but only found in the tropics. There's usually warning signs, but if you are somewhere empty of people (most of the danger area) can't depend on signs, so be careful swimming in their water or dancing in their nests.

Snakes and spiders and stuff. Vastly over-rated. America has more of these things. Generally, if you are tramping about the bush, they'll run away when they hear you. Be careful ferreting around old logs or under stones.

If someone warns you about Drop Bears, it's a joke. No such animal.


----------



## sUBERu2u

D Town said:


> Not sure where Canberra is but it sounds restrictive to a silly degree. Pepper spray is legal here. And we aren't talking about you personally we're talking about a better option than a tire iron.


It's the capital of Australia you dolt. lol


----------



## Uber-Doober

Skyring said:


> They like to play up Australia as a land of dangerous animals, but realistically, we don't have the wolves and mountain lions and grizzly bears America has. Our largest carnivore is the dingo, and that's just a dog. The wild ones tend to keep their distance anyway.
> 
> You've got to be pretty lucky to be eaten by a shark. Usually it's surfers swimming in areas where seals can be found. The white pointers think they are attacking a seal, and when they discover it's mostly rubber and plastic, they give up in disgust. As do some of those bitten.
> 
> The salties can be dangerous, but only found in the tropics. There's usually warning signs, but if you are somewhere empty of people (most of the danger area) can't depend on signs, so be careful swimming in their water or dancing in their nests.
> 
> Snakes and spiders and stuff. Vastly over-rated. America has more of these things. Generally, if you are tramping about the bush, they'll run away when they hear you. Be careful ferreting around old logs or under stones.
> 
> If someone warns you about Drop Bears, it's a joke. No such animal.


^^^^
And the operative word is "generally".


----------



## bezi_NY

The ratings system is to blame for this. Treat people like children and they will act like children. 

Like the Black car base I work for, if a passenger is not happy with a driver they complain about that driver. Do you think a pax is gonna call to say, hey I told the driver to step on it and she didn't? It's the heat of the moment and the ratings system is in the moment making the situation even more stressful because the pax is using the rating as a club over a drivers head (drivers in bad standing are routinely begging for 5 stars) and drivers are reading passengers and will end a ride telling the passenger to cancel the trip so the pax cant rate them. You hear the driver say I cant cancel the ride lol in the video.


----------



## Ziggy

Optimus Uber said:


> The keying the car is subjective. As you can't see her doing it.



Driver should have never p/u pax with negative attitude ... it's easier to cancel over the phone than in person. But no way, no how is this angry pax getting a ride from me. Nothing good can come from this rider
Driver should have defused the anger of the pax ... by calmly apologizing for making the pax walk to the new p/u spot ... "I would have p/u at the other location, but I know cops are always busting drivers on this street and I didn't want to make you delayed" (anything to shift the blame from the driver onto an anonymous 3rd party)
Since driver decided to abruptly end the trip ... driver should have canceled the trip (taken the 1*) and escorted the pax and their stuff out of the car. Letting a pissed off pax get out of the car unattended, is kind of like telling your waitress that she's an asshole before she brings out your food ... nothing good can come from either scenario
Most people who know they are being recorded (dash cam) act on their best behavior ... seems that this driver was oblivious to the fact that she was recording herself ... which makes me wonder what her attitude with the pax would have been had there not been a dash cam in the car.

BTW - my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1N83E4p) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


----------



## Ziggy

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And that's what you get for sub minimum wage. Crappy pax and crappy drivers.


If Uber would bring back the 2014 rates ... then there would be incentive for better drivers ... and there wouldn't be as many crappy pax. Since they'd go back to riding on the bus or bumming a ride from a friend.


----------



## Ziggy

D Town said:


> and has a new enough car


they look the other way on "new" cars too ... unless you consider 2000 new ... granted it is from this century. I guess Uber is using a liberal definition of "new"


----------



## Ziggy

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do buses allow non service dogs?


Buses do not allow non-service dogs ... unless she was going on a private charter and then maybe.


----------



## Ziggy

USArmy31B30 said:


> Unless the person is punching me upside the head while the vehicle is moving would be the only time I would kick these low life scumbags out of my car because I know I have everything to lose and nothing to gain by kicking them out of my car... That's just me though...


I did bring my car to an abrupt stop when a pax offered another pax some cocaine ... after a few minutes on the side of the road and the pax emptying his pockets: I was convinced that he was just trying to impress one of the girls in the car (she was not amused) ... and we continued on to the pax destination. Had I canceled the ride where I stopped, they would have been trying to thumb a ride for hours. But as it turned out it was a poor attempt to impress another pax ... and after I got all the pax to their destination, they showed me their app - gave me 5* and handed me $40 for my understanding and not kicking them out on the side of the sparsely traveled road.


----------



## Ziggy

metal_orion said:


> What is twilio?


Twilio is the VOIP provider that Uber uses to give drivers their phone numbers (https://www.twilio.com/). We use Twilio in some of our SMS apps.


----------



## D Town

Ziggy said:


> I did bring my car to an abrupt stop when a pax offered another pax some cocaine ... after a few minutes on the side of the road and the pax emptying his pockets: I was convinced that he was just trying to impress one of the girls in the car (she was not amused) ... and we continued on to the pax destination. Had I canceled the ride where I stopped, they would have been trying to thumb a ride for hours. But as it turned out it was a poor attempt to impress another pax ... and after I got all the pax to their destination, they showed me their app - gave me 5* and handed me $40 for my understanding and not kicking them out on the side of the sparsely traveled road.


That's hilarious. Repost it in the story section.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

USArmy31B30 said:


> Unless the person is punching me upside the head while the vehicle is moving would be the only time I would kick these low life scumbags out of my car because I know I have everything to lose and nothing to gain by kicking them out of my car... That's just me though...


I read this post now and then and think to myself....now why would someone think like this.

I'm not sure what you think you have to lose by refusing to tolerate bad behavior. Uber isn't going to deactivate you for refusing to let people mistreat you or your vehicle. Document and move on. Do you have a dash cam? E mail them the video or show it to the people at the drivers office.

Without any evidence, I would think Las Vegas would be a target rich environment for Uber.


----------



## DriverX

Txchick said:


> The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


Typical dirtbag Xpax. Drive Uber and get spit on and punched all for the priviledge of a $1 a mile!!


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

DriverX said:


> Typical dirtbag Xpax. Drive Uber and get spit on and punched all for the priviledge of a $1 a mile!!


I must be doing it wrong. I've never been spit on or punched. Then again I am in SF. You usually have to pay extra for that.


----------



## DriverX

sUBERu2u said:


> And you are the reason why Uber drivers get a bad reputation. I take comfort knowing you will be deactivated soon.


Actually it's all sound advice. If the driver had followed it she wouldn't have ended up in the altercation. Spotting potential bad rides and canceling them before the pax can rate is a HUGE advantage to maintaining your rating.

I cancel for a lot less sometimes. If I make contact before trip started and detect any BS, attitude, or sense of urgency like they might be in a rush, I cancel immediately. no fare is worth a 1* rating, it takes many many trips to recover from that.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

DriverX said:


> Actually it's all sound advice. If the driver had followed it she wouldn't have ended up in the altercation. Spotting potential bad rides and canceling them before the pax can rate is a HUGE advantage to maintaining your rating.
> 
> I cancel for a lot less sometimes. If I make contact before trip started and detect any BS, attitude, or sense of urgency like they might be in a rush, I cancel immediately. no fare is worth a 1* rating, it takes many many trips to recover from that.


Ya know....I don't have a problem with a sense of urgency or being in a rush. It's how they express it and what they expect.

I had some Chinese students who were in a hurry one morning. Now...they don't speak good English and will keep repeating the same thing many times. I told them unless this car can suddenly fly there is no way to make that distance, in this city, with out lights and sirens. Even then....probably not.

Now if they can handle a little fright and not argue with me about the route, I can get them there quickly. They were ok with that. And I did. Turns out ... Only 5 mins late...which is on time in college...lol.

I don't know what they rated me and I don't really care. They didn't miss treat me or my car. To me that's the important thing. The rest we can work with.


----------



## D Town

Tyler Durden SF said:


> ... Only 5 mins late...which is on time in college...lol.


Only 5 minutes late is on time? Man, you're strict.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ziggy said:


> Driver should have never p/u pax with negative attitude ... it's easier to cancel over the phone than in person. But no way, no how is this angry pax getting a ride from me. Nothing good can come from this rider
> Driver should have defused the anger of the pax ... by calmly apologizing for making the pax walk to the new p/u spot ... "I would have p/u at the other location, but I know cops are always busting drivers on this street and I didn't want to make you delayed" (anything to shift the blame from the driver onto an anonymous 3rd party)
> Since driver decided to abruptly end the trip ... driver should have canceled the trip (taken the 1*) and escorted the pax and their stuff out of the car. Letting a pissed off pax get out of the car unattended, is kind of like telling your waitress that she's an asshole before she brings out your food ... nothing good can come from either scenario
> Most people who know they are being recorded (dash cam) act on their best behavior ... seems that this driver was oblivious to the fact that she was recording herself ... which makes me wonder what her attitude with the pax would have been had there not been a dash cam in the car.
> 
> BTW - my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1N83E4p) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


My next vehicle will be professionally wired for all this. I know how I want it set up and it will make easy to exit the vehicle with a camera you won't have to hold if need be.


----------



## DriverX

UberFrolic said:


> Rude people comes with the territory. I agree





D Town said:


> You know what ELSE customer service jobs provide? TRAINING. I've worked customer service a LOT in high school and my early college years and every single time I had a supervisor or senior employee sitting with me, watching everything I did, and guiding me, instructing me, and being available to me if I needed help or to rescue me if I screwed up. You want a professional level of customer service from a fleet of drivers who did nothing more than downloaded an app and then punish them because they didn't magically know how to operate at a professional level?


YES but I don't need training and I don't want it. I'm not an employee, let natural selection weed out the bad drivers. THX


----------



## D Town

DriverX said:


> YES but I don't need training and I don't want it. I'm not an employee, let natural selection weed out the bad drivers. THX


If you've had some sort of training perhaps you don't. If you haven't had any pertinent training or comparable experience but insist you still don't need training you're delusional. And "natural selection" only works if you have a workable rating system, encourage good drivers to stay, and weed out the crap before they ever hit the road.


----------



## DriverX

D Town said:


> If you've had some sort of training perhaps you don't. If you haven't had any pertinent training or comparable experience but insist you still don't need training you're delusional. And "natural selection" only works if you have a workable rating system, encourage good drivers to stay, and weed out the crap before they ever hit the road.


Pretty sure I got uber figured out on my own partner, but if you want training I'll be glad to offer some for $50 an hour. You'll probably see a 25% bump in your average weekly after one lesson. PM me if interested.


----------



## D Town

DriverX said:


> Pretty sure I got uber figured out on my own partner, but if you want training I'll be glad to offer some for $50 an hour. You'll probably see a 25% bump in your average weekly after one lesson. PM me if interested.


Delusion is a great thing isn't it?


----------



## DriverX

D Town said:


> Delusion is a great thing isn't it?


Is that the best you can do? I can offer training for your comebacks too, PM me


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

D Town said:


> Only 5 minutes late is on time? Man, you're strict.


Lol.....yea..that's seems to be the norm these days. I often wonder how they would have dealt with my instructors.

I had an instructor once tell a crying coed...I've been in the military and have seen people vaporized by cannon fire. Your tears don't really have the effect you want them to have and in a professional environment will create a detrimental impression of your self.

She ended up becoming one of the better students in the class.


----------



## Ziggy

Tyler Durden SF said:


> My next vehicle will be professionally wired for all this. I know how I want it set up and it will make easy to exit the vehicle with a camera you won't have to hold if need be.


Should be doable ... especially if your car is outfitted with the Birds Eye view parking cams. 
Though you might also want to go the body cam route (http://amzn.to/1IF0Hs6) ... while there are cheaper body cams this one has instant night vision and audio. This one looks like a BT headset (http://amzn.to/1IF1tFs); but it doesn't have night vision, so its of little use to me ... as I drive nights too


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ziggy said:


> Should be doable ... especially if your car is outfitted with the Birds Eye view parking cams.
> Though you might also want to go the body cam route (http://amzn.to/1IF0Hs6) ... while there are cheaper body cams this one has instant night vision and audio. This one looks like a BT headset (http://amzn.to/1IF1tFs); but it doesn't have night vision, so its of little use to me ... as I drive nights too


Yea...I do t know if the birds eye is an option. I want the system to be less intrusive. And one of the cameras is remove able so it can leave the car with you, mounted on your body. My first problem is this.....

I can get any Toyota, Chevy, Honda, Dodge, Jeep, Chrysler, probably Ford also at just rock bottom prices. I can get a vehicle from the auctions even cheaper. I have a brother in law that runs a few dealerships so I can hand pick my vehicle and extended service contract. So what's the problem?

I care. It's that simple. I'm looking at the new Malibu hybrid. I want to see how the trunk is configured. What kind of space is there for luggage. It will have good back seat space so no problem there. I'd like people to be comfortable. If I didn't care I'd just get a Prius or a Prius C and move on. This isn't a slight against those excellent vehicles. I just listen and talk with my passengers. Most don't like being shoe horned into a small vehicle and say they liked that there is room in my car.

Now...my opinion might change after seeing the Malibu.

If I had my choice....id get one of the Cadillacs with the 150k warranty and do both X and Select. Or...UberMotorcycle. A true rapid transit experience. Problem is I would only take skinny to average women.


----------



## Bill Feit

Sorry, but I think this driver brought all of this on herself! All the woman originally did was ask her to drive a little faster because she was going to miss a bus...the video clearly shows excessive time waiting at lights so this is not unreasonable. She did not handle this well at all from the crap music playing and her not being understanding of the PAX needing to get to their destination to her making the PAX load and unload her luggage...she was asking for trouble when all she had to do was say she would get her safely to her destination without breaking laws. I heard nothing indicating her car was being vandalized (again, the music? Really?) Yes, the PAX was wrong to spit but she did ask to be taken to her bus stop in a nice manner before it. I would not want this woman for my driver!


----------



## D Town

Bill Feit said:


> Sorry, but I think this driver brought all of this on herself! All the woman originally did was ask her to drive a little faster because she was going to miss a bus...the video clearly shows excessive time waiting at lights so this is not unreasonable. She did not handle this well at all from the crap music playing and her not being understanding of the PAX needing to get to their destination to her making the PAX load and unload her luggage...she was asking for trouble when all she had to do was say she would get her safely to her destination without breaking laws. I heard nothing indicating her car was being vandalized (again, the music? Really?) Yes, the PAX was wrong to spit but she did ask to be taken to her bus stop in a nice manner before it. I would not want this woman for my driver!


Good to know that if you mess up in your service job you will blame yourself if the person your serving decides to punch you for it.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Bill Feit said:


> Sorry, but I think this driver brought all of this on herself! All the woman originally did was ask her to drive a little faster because she was going to miss a bus...the video clearly shows excessive time waiting at lights so this is not unreasonable. She did not handle this well at all from the crap music playing and her not being understanding of the PAX needing to get to their destination to her making the PAX load and unload her luggage...she was asking for trouble when all she had to do was say she would get her safely to her destination without breaking laws. I heard nothing indicating her car was being vandalized (again, the music? Really?) Yes, the PAX was wrong to spit but she did ask to be taken to her bus stop in a nice manner before it. I would not want this woman for my driver!


It is improper to ask a driver to exceed the speed limit. Was she asking this? I don't know but telling someone to speed up is close to the same thing.

Paying for a citation that goes on other peoples driving record means nothing to some people. However I bet they wouldn't ask you to do it if they had to pay the total cost of that citation.


----------



## Ziggy

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Most don't like being shoe horned into a small vehicle and say they liked that there is room in my car.


There's a guy using a Mini in ATX for Select ... Austin has made "every X with leather" Select ... I have to shout *foul ball*. I'm 6'3" 280# ... you might get me into the back seat of a mini; but will need jaws of life to get out.

Malibu sounds like a good choice ... I had an Impala for previous job - lots of room in back seat


----------



## Uber-Doober

sUBERu2u said:


> It's the capital of Australia you dolt. lol


^^^
And all this time I thought that it was a Porsche model...

Haha.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ziggy said:


> There's a guy using a Mini in ATX for Select ... Austin has made "every X with leather" Select ... I have to shout *foul ball*. I'm 6'3" 280# ... you might get me into the back seat of a mini; but will need jaws of life to get out.
> 
> Malibu sounds like a good choice ... I had an Impala for previous job - lots of room in back seat


Well it's all about the trunk space. I could save 10k on a Prius otherwise.

I wonder if they are doing the leather thing in all cars in SF. That would be cool.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Well it's all about the trunk space. I could save 10k on a Prius otherwise.
> 
> I wonder if they are doing the leather thing in all cars in SF. That would be cool.


^^^
I have a friend in SF that has a room in his basement with walls covered in leather. 
Don't go there....


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I have a friend in SF that has a room in his basement with walls covered in leather.
> Don't go there....


Eh....those are a dime a dozen there. During Pride week they bring all that stuff out and set it up on the street and put on shows.


----------



## Ziggy

Tyler Durden SF said:


> I wonder if they are doing the leather thing in all cars in SF. That would be cool.


Nope ... SF is as it should be everywhere (source); but it seems that Uber gives too much latitude to city managers to Fuber things up


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ziggy said:


> Nope ... SF is as it should be everywhere (source); but it seems that Uber gives too much latitude to city managers to Fuber things up


Damn.....ok.


----------



## Ziggy

Select is too new in SF ... maybe some day in the not so distant future, they'll let everyone with a hoopd and leather seats be Select too. Frankly, I wish that they wouldn't have changed it here ... but "Fuber knows best" (not)


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ziggy said:


> Select is too new in SF ... maybe some day in the not so distant future, they'll let everyone with a hoopd and leather seats be Select too. Frankly, I wish that they wouldn't have changed it here ... but "Fuber knows best" (not)


It cheapens the service.

I looked at the list of vehicles that can do UberX and Select in SF. I've considered getting one but am not sure I would be willing to let X riders use that vehicle for that fare. I think it would be setting bad expectations.


----------



## D Town

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Eh....those are a dime a dozen there. During Pride week they bring all that stuff out and set it up on the street and put on shows.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Eh....those are a dime a dozen there. During Pride week they bring all that stuff out and set it up on the street and put on shows.


^^^
I was referring to leather wall covering, not bondage equipment and slings.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I was referring to leather wall covering, not bondage equipment and slings.


I kinda like leather wall coverings.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

D Town said:


>


In this case...Google might not be your friend.


----------



## Ziggy

Tyler Durden SF said:


> It cheapens the service.


My point exactly ... Fuber is not very good or smart about managing their brand. *Chevrolet is not going to sell a new Cadillac Escalade for the price of a Tahoe ... people who buy Cadillac expect to pay a premium for their premium vehicle.



Tyler Durden SF said:


> I looked at the list of vehicles that can do UberX and Select in SF. I've considered getting one but am not sure I would be willing to let X riders use that vehicle for that fare. I think it would be setting bad expectations.


That's why I only drove my car for Select and never X. My new car qualifies for: X, XL, Select, Lux, (Lux SUV, Black & "Black" SUV too) .. but there's no way I'm every p/u X ... it's not even in my profile. Currently, only a 25¢ difference between XL & Select and XL surges more than Select ... so I'm willing to p/u XL. *Lux SUV is likely to come here soon as other markets with Lux have just started offering that class. However, Black failed miserably here the last time; so it's unlike that Black or "Black" SUV will be offered here


----------



## Skyring

Tyler Durden SF said:


> It is improper to ask a driver to exceed the speed limit. Was she asking this? I don't know but telling someone to speed up is close to the same thing.


I don't know. I have two modes of driving. One is where I'm driving to a job and wanting to minimise time. Old taxi habits, because if I take too long some scoundrel might have made off with my fare. Still, I don't care too much when I'm alone in the car about taking it easy over the speed bumps and through the corners.

But with a passenger, I try to take things a bit easy, so they aren't bounced around too much and slung from side to side. At least I have a steering wheel to hang onto and can brace myself in anticipation as I head into a quick bend.

If the passenger indicates they want to get someplace in a hurry, I'll push the envelope for them. This looks like one of those scenarios. They are running late and they want to go fast. That doesn't mean I'll blast through the speed limit and blow the stop signs, but it does mean I'll tread a bit heavier on the loud pedal.

Besides, I like that kind of driving: focussed on the road, sensing the patterns of the traffic, counting down the red lights and jumping off the exact moment the thing goes green. If I'm on a familiar route, such as the road to the airport, nobody beats me when I'm in the zone.






Geez, I wish I had a dollar for every time I'd driven that airport road.

Come to think of it, I guess I do.


----------



## Bill Feit

Tyler Durden SF said:


> It is improper to ask a driver to exceed the speed limit. Was she asking this? I don't know but telling someone to speed up is close to the same thing.
> 
> Paying for a citation that goes on other peoples driving record means nothing to some people. However I bet they wouldn't ask you to do it if they had to pay the total cost of that citation.


I never heard her say speed but nothing wrong with letting your driver know you are short on time and asking them to go a little faster (remember all the wait at lights)...I agree they should not expect you to speed (even thought I would). My answer usually is I will drive a little faster than I normally do and try to get you there on time...I do NOT kick them out of the vehicle!


----------



## D Town

Bill Feit said:


> I never heard her say speed but nothing wrong with letting your driver know you are short on time and asking them to go a little faster (remember all the wait at lights)...I agree they should not expect you to speed (even thought I would). My answer usually is I will drive a little faster than I normally do and try to get you there on time...I do NOT kick them out of the vehicle!


Who cares? Seriously, who cares if the driver was rude? I don't think anyone disputes that. The problem is the fact that the pax decided to go full psycho and attack the driver. THAT is the real issue. I don't blame a kid who stole a cookie for the fact that his abusive psycho mother deciding the right way to punish that transgression is to burn the kid with an iron.


----------



## Bill Feit

D Town said:


> Who cares? Seriously, who cares if the driver was rude? I don't think anyone disputes that. The problem is the fact that the pax decided to go full psycho and attack the driver. THAT is the real issue. I don't blame a kid who stole a cookie for the fact that his abusive psycho mother deciding the right way to punish that transgression is to burn the kid with an iron.


I care...I consider myself a professional and believe in customer service and I hate seeing a driver like this one representing me...you should too. I predict she will not be driving long unless she changes her ways..as I said, even her music is offensive to pax. I said I don't condone the action of the PAX but I do believe the whole incident was the fault of the driver!!!!


----------



## D Town

Bill Feit said:


> I care...I consider myself a professional and believe in customer service and I hate seeing a driver like this one representing me...you should too. I predict she will not be driving long unless she changes her ways..as I said, even her music is offensive to pax. I said I don't condone the action of the PAX but I do believe the whole incident was the fault of the driver!!!!


I can't fix this level of victim blaming. I just have to write this off as trolling at this point. No one logical would blame this driver for her own assault.

A woman who should know better than to go out alone, drink too much and flirt with the shady guys in the corner is not responsible for her own rape.

Some smart a$$ you know from work who makes annoying jokes instead of working is not at fault if someone decides to crack him across the head with a board.

A door to door sales person is not responsible if he disturbs someone at dinner and gets shot at.

If you don't understand the concept of reasonable responses to life's annoyances I fear for those around you. I'm out.


----------



## Bill Feit

Must be something in the water in Texas. I believe in the concept that we are responsible for our own actions and after 67 years I have more than one experience in bringing shit on myself...guess many are better than me though!


----------



## Gordon Crespo

Txchick said:


> The assault starts at the 9:50 mark.


The passenger behaved inexcusably however the incident could have been avoided if the driver would have refrained from reprimanding the passenger for poor time management and just have completed the trip without 'stepping on it' or otherwise driving in an unsafe manner.

That said I certainly hope the passenger was banned from future use of the app.

I also acknowledge that female drivers often feel more uneasy with sketchy passengers. The best strategy is to avoid further aggravating such passengers and try to complete the trip and get rid of the passenger with as little further upset as possible. We sometimes have to swallow our pride to accomplish this.


----------



## Uberamstel

Its that Evil Music makes folks act Crazy like that


----------



## JSM0713

supernaut said:


> This is just insane. _Ghetto_ pax isn't at the pick up location, has an attitude over the phone, then the driver loads multiple bags and lets a medium sized _pet_ dog into the car? Totally worth the $2.40.
> 
> What will it take for some drivers to learn to effing cancel and drive off before this kind of thing happens?
> 
> She better be pressing charges against that scum for assault, etc.
> 
> ETA: just sitting parked to give the reprobate a chance to key her ride wasn't too smart either.


Gotta say..... leaving aside where this Pax was picked up... the DOG???? No freaking WAY!! Ride cancelled IMMEDIATELY! Some will ask about what neighborhoods to pick up a ride and which not. WE, in our individual cities, KNOW where those places are and I will ignore pings to till the cows come home if I see a pickup location in a place where I do not want to go. Is this crap worth $2,40???? The mental stress alone is not worth it!!! It's my friggin' car, my body, and I am not going anywhere I remotely think is not in my best interests... Oh, and the last comment... Yeah, why was she sticking around there.... drive the hell away I kept saying to myself... why just stay there like a sitting duck? At least drive a around the corner??!!!


----------



## JSM0713

haji said:


> time to get dashcam.


Did you ever get a dashcam?


----------



## Sal29

I hope that the waterbufallo, er I mean passenger went to jail and was beaten to a bloody pulp in jail.


----------



## Bill Feit

Ziggy said:


> Driver should have never p/u pax with negative attitude ... it's easier to cancel over the phone than in person. But no way, no how is this angry pax getting a ride from me. Nothing good can come from this rider
> Driver should have defused the anger of the pax ... by calmly apologizing for making the pax walk to the new p/u spot ... "I would have p/u at the other location, but I know cops are always busting drivers on this street and I didn't want to make you delayed" (anything to shift the blame from the driver onto an anonymous 3rd party)
> Since driver decided to abruptly end the trip ... driver should have canceled the trip (taken the 1*) and escorted the pax and their stuff out of the car. Letting a pissed off pax get out of the car unattended, is kind of like telling your waitress that she's an asshole before she brings out your food ... nothing good can come from either scenario
> Most people who know they are being recorded (dash cam) act on their best behavior ... seems that this driver was oblivious to the fact that she was recording herself ... which makes me wonder what her attitude with the pax would have been had there not been a dash cam in the car.
> 
> BTW - my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1N83E4p) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


Ziggy...what is largest card your dashcam will take...32gb? Reviews say night use of camera is very bad...true?


----------



## SneakyPete

This is a "Golden" opportunity ! Spitting is assault and you have it all on camera. 

Head straight to the civil courts for a "Golden" pay out !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Skyring said:


> counting down the red lights and jumping off the exact moment the thing goes green.


NEVER do that in Houston. Get you T-boned for sure. I always wait a couple seconds for the folks running the light.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

D Town said:


> I can't fix this level of victim blaming. I just have to write this off as trolling at this point. No one logical would blame this driver for her own assault.
> 
> A woman who should know better than to go out alone, drink too much and flirt with the shady guys in the corner is not responsible for her own rape.
> 
> Some smart a$$ you know from work who makes annoying jokes instead of working is not at fault if someone decides to crack him across the head with a board.
> 
> A door to door sales person is not responsible if he disturbs someone at dinner and gets shot at.
> 
> If you don't understand the concept of reasonable responses to life's annoyances I fear for those around you. I'm out.


Agreed. Might as well give up talking to this person.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Bill Feit said:


> Must be something in the water in Texas. I believe in the concept that we are responsible for our own actions and after 67 years I have more than one experience in bringing shit on myself...guess many are better than me though!


I'm in TX too. That's BS that you say that but don't see the pax as responsible for THEIR actions.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberamstel said:


> Its that Evil Music makes folks act Crazy like that


Especially if you play it backwards.

Can you do that with digital music????


----------



## D Town

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in TX too. That's BS that you say that but don't see the pax as responsible for THEIR actions.


Certain people believe that service industry workers are due any and all abuse that comes their way if they make any sort of mistake. I suspect its a class thing.


----------



## xristy

toi said:


> i think the scratches on the car and the punching is made up by the driver.
> there is definately spitting going on though.
> maybe the driver is making up the punching and keying the car to make it more dramatic.weird.


i hear ya!! idiot should just grab a bottle and sleep. and some antacid for the morning.


----------



## Bill Feit

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in TX too. That's BS that you say that but don't see the pax as responsible for THEIR actions.


Gotta be the water...there are more than two of you who think you don't actually FREQUENTLY bring bad things...and bad ratings..on yourself by YOUR actions? As I said, you must be better than me. Funny thing is I moved to California from Texas....got away from that water I guess...BTW, It appears you can't read and comprehend either...I said I DO NOT condone the behavior of the passenger...Here are 216 quotes from people who will disagree with you also..BTW, some of these are in Texas also so maybe it is not Texas!

http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/tag/consequences


----------



## D Town

Bill Feit said:


> Gotta be the water...there are more than two of you who think you don't actually FREQUENTLY bring bad things...and bad ratings..on yourself by YOUR actions? As I said, you must be better than me. Funny thing is I moved to California from Texas....got away from that water I guess...BTW, It appears you can't read and comprehend either...I said I DO NOT condone the behavior of the passenger...Here are 216 quotes from people who will disagree with you also..BTW, some of these are in Texas also so maybe it is not Texas!
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/tag/consequences


Seems like either Texas lucked out in losing someone with little sense or something in California makes coddling criminals and blaming victims the way to go. I thought it was just a stereotype.


----------



## Major League

I completely side with the driver. If the passenger thinks she's being wronged during the ride, that's why we have a rating system. Passenger can give a 1 star. If this driver has been driving a year then she's doing at least a half decent job. The rider was doing all sorts of annoying stuff in the rear. Even looks like she's videoing the driver at one point. Not to mention, letting the dog pounce around on the seat. No respect for the driver or her car.

Now I would have sped off as soon as I saw the dog and most certainly cancelled during the phone exchange. Actually, wait a minute, I don't even drive for Uber anymore.... and this is one of the reasons why.

I always side with the driver unless there is a good reason not to...like cursing or assault.


----------



## Bill Feit

D Town said:


> Seems like either Texas lucked out in losing someone with little sense or something in California makes coddling criminals and blaming victims the way to go. I thought it was just a stereotype.


You are really a jerk man! What part of not condoning the pax actions can't you understand..congrats, you just made my ignore list! Have a good life and see what not taking responsibility for your own actions does for you in the long run. Don't you think it is interesting you have not heard one word from this female driver?


----------



## D Town

Bill Feit said:


> You are really a jerk man! What part of not condoning the pax actions can't you understand..congrats, you just made my ignore list! Have a good life and see what not taking responsibility for your own actions does for you in the long run. Don't you think it is interesting you have not heard one word from this female driver?


"Mommy, mommy the big kids are being mean," is all I hear. Yup thank God you left Texas but too bad you didn't keep headed east until you hit water.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

supernaut said:


> Wow, you're _such_ a badass, ColdRider... or at least you play one on teh internetz.


POST # 13/supernaut: Figures that the
Type to use "Taco Tuesday
The Fisticuffer" as an Avatar, WOULD BE
a real POW Poster. 

MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Tyler Durden SF said:


> LOL!!!!


POST # 21/tyler durden: Well, despite
my efforts to keep
up with such things I apparently missed
"The Tuesday Transformation".

You know...when the Avatar Surround
turns from "Active" to "Well-Known" ?
Congratulations on reaching the 1st
Step towards UPNF Sainthood! With
more Regular Readership of your
Incisive Wit, the 2nd Step of Achieving
Parity [100%] between Posts and Likes
will come along Very Soon.

Don't discount the Value of being Peri-
patetic during your Postings/Replies.
It garners Other Members that WILL
enjoy your "Content". I reviewed your
last 200 Messages and found only 24.5%
of yours to be in S.F.Forum. Good on you!
That gives the TOO MANY "Homebodies"
a chance at Reading YOUR Stuff. Gaining
Regular Readers is what makes coming
here fun: you know that already. Fear of
the Unknown Artificially hampers too
many UPNFers.

Profile Posts and Conversation Function
are Invaluable Tools. Use them to Initiate,
Solidify and Expand Valuable Alliances.
I would NOT be here today, without them.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!
MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

afrojoe824 said:


> Seriously. The driver was rude. "It's not my fault you didn't manage your time better".... "you know what that's it. The ride is over." Is it just me or the people posting these videos are the ones who just deserved to get hit. Caban was no mr. perfect either. He was just rude as this driver.
> 
> This driver then says she can't cancel the ride. Bish, yes you can. You could end it. She wanted the rider to cancel so she won't get a 1* hahahaha
> 
> I've had rude pax in my car. But once the trip started, I just suck it up. I've only had to kick one dude out of the car and b/c he was drunk with his frat bros. He wanted tacos and said he'd kick my @** if I didn't get him tacos. Ended the trip but was polite about it. People getting hit are a-holes themselves


POST #:25/afrojoe824: Delighted to hear
that your Sober Resolve
didn't fade in the face of an Inebriated
"Fratty Boi" Display of Entitlement......
extraspecially with Multiple Meatheads!

Bison: Headbutts with Results!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberXTampa said:


> I am neither defending the attack on the driver nor disputing what you have explained above.
> 
> All I am saying is this: the environmental factors were not suitable for defusing the tension. Driver picks up an already irate pax with wrong pin placement and expectation to wait in busy street or illegal,pickup location. Upon starting trip, not enough to diffuse the situation. Loud music the entire time. A pax already late and will try to find all excuses to blame it on a driver that lacks clear signs of empathy and basic customer service skills.


POST # 70/UberXTampa: So..................the
VERDICT ? ..."D"-Baggery by Both Parties.
SOLUTION ?..Purses at 20 Paces ?

Bison: Very Sad.........Thanks, Txchick !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

sUBERu2u said:


> No you don't. But then you must expect this outcome from time to time. Most people are reasonable and we'll manered, but many aren't.


POST # 103/sUBERu2u: In 2009 I let
MY hair grow
long-enough to NEED to be "Well-manered".

Bison: Chortling! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tripAces said:


> Once again another example of what not to do.
> Yes Uber is putting any person on the street without taking into the driver's safety. And yes Uber should!
> It is a matter of time before a Uber driver shoots a pax or a driver gets shot.
> 
> "But I thought it was a neat-o way to make money. Chuckles like a girl. My friends love it and a great way to meet people."
> 
> You know how many times I heard this crap. People are very delusional. If driver's don't get it this isn't cool, neat-o, good way to make extra money. Its Dangerous!! You have to be aware. You have to use your gut feeling and act on it. You have to know how to act and what to say.
> 
> Right away that Driver could had told the pax in a very nice way. And yes I use this at times. "Ma'am, I didn't park there do to I figured it block traffic and a cop would give me a ticket. You said other Uber driver's just pull up and put their 4 ways on. I will try that next time." Being up beat and not condescending.
> People need to realize most of the time the pax has other things on their mind. Like this pax in the video obviously was wanting to get somewhere by a specific time.
> 
> And nope it wouldn't be a next time. I would remember the address and not picked her up. Even gave her a 1 star to drop her rating fast to let other driver's know she is a pain.
> 
> Uber doesn't care about driver's lives at all! Zero concern or they would had incorporated a quick button on the app to call local police through. Plus have rates that driver's could live off of and have caps on how many driver's they allow in each City.
> I wonder if Uber could be sued for not releasing information of how dangerous Uber driving can be up front to new driver's? Right now they have people snowballed in believing in life changing money and cool to be a driver.
> 
> I have sent in at least one bad situation and the pax still uses Uber. Have canceled him twice. And he has a 3.8 now. He had a 4.4 when I got him. Which is my cut off.
> 
> 
> The "Truth About Uber" needs to be a televised Special. I would like Uber to see a rep or Travis himself try to answer. Over Saturation and their definition of life changing money. "$5 could be life changing for a bum." Why they don't deactivate pax when driver's send in situations that could be or was a serious safety concern with a pax. Just a host of questions. I bet Uber rep would take the microphone off and leave.


POST # 111/tripAces: In case you have
NOT NOTICED......

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude

Bison: Celebrating 376 Days @UPNF.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Falcon 360 performs as advertised. It's super easy to install and operate. Only real downside is that night time recording is a little subpar and there's no built in GPS or WiFi capabilities but for 139 bucks can't go wrong. I understand though that sometime in mid 2016 an updated model with WiFi and better night vision will be available.


POST # 132/TakinItUpWithUber: THANKS!
FINALLY, Somebody
with a NightView issue! I find that the
SplitScreen reduced Viewable Area too,
too much AND.....AND.....due to the Ex-
tremely Dark Results, I didn't see doggie,
The Punch, barely The Spit and the Audio
was muddied by the Music. Oy Vey !

Probably the Worst Night Recording ever
seen on UPNF...by me at least.

Bison: Fuming.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

metal_orion said:


> I can totally relate to what you just said. Sadly for now Uber is my full time job and I work 8 to 10 hours daily during the night and yes I feel so sleep deprived and stressed out over money.


POST # 168/metal_orion: Be sure to
let your Handsome
G.P. help you De-stress. Great coloration!

Bison: Love when they go "DrrrrrDrrrr".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Ziggy said:


> Driver should have never p/u pax with negative attitude ... it's easier to cancel over the phone than in person. But no way, no how is this angry pax getting a ride from me. Nothing good can come from this rider
> Driver should have defused the anger of the pax ... by calmly apologizing for making the pax walk to the new p/u spot ... "I would have p/u at the other location, but I know cops are always busting drivers on this street and I didn't want to make you delayed" (anything to shift the blame from the driver onto an anonymous 3rd party)
> Since driver decided to abruptly end the trip ... driver should have canceled the trip (taken the 1*) and escorted the pax and their stuff out of the car. Letting a pissed off pax get out of the car unattended, is kind of like telling your waitress that she's an asshole before she brings out your food ... nothing good can come from either scenario
> Most people who know they are being recorded (dash cam) act on their best behavior ... seems that this driver was oblivious to the fact that she was recording herself ... which makes me wonder what her attitude with the pax would have been had there not been a dash cam in the car.
> 
> BTW - my dash cam (http://amzn.to/1N83E4p) ... great CYA. I keep the cards for a week and upload them to the cloud for 30 days if there is a potential of an issue.


POST # 201/Ziggy: Thanks for the Hyper-
link to Dashcam
on Amazon. "Well-Known" ReviTULize is 
the UPNF Dashcam Expert, but your re-
commendation certainly counts!


----------



## Adieu

ColdRider said:


> No, I'm no such thing. Did I get under your skin? I must have really upset you. I'm sorry!
> 
> To reply to your original comment, yes I can take a punch and I can still sleep in peace. The point is Caban is a joke. Claiming to be traumatized after being knocked around is comical to me. He's just trying to play victim and sue. I didn't condone Golden's actions, but Caban doing interviews for the local news and claiming he can't sleep without a shotgun in his bed is cringeworthy.
> 
> By the way, is Ben Golden ghetto? Or is that term only reserved for passengers like the one in this video?
> 
> I hope she gets arrested as well though!


Man, you ain't never been cornered it seems

Point isn't a punch, it's being stuck in a vehicle with a crazy dude behind you knocking you around and the challenge of getting out of that situation

And if it happens in relation to your work or home, to be able to feel relaxed there again, not getting adrenalin-soaked or anxiety-ridden fight or flight responses on plenty of triggers there, again and again


----------



## Adieu

iDriveNashville said:


> A slap and spit to the face? Now's the time for Mace!
> 
> This commercial just writes itself.


You say Mace, I say BATTLE HAMMER

Or rubber mallet if it's one of the legally complicated states...


----------



## BWC38

Driver made more mistakes than what I can count. It's a job and you are supposed to be the bigger person, so as dumb as the pax was the driver should of just been passive and got the pax to her destination. Stopping the ride when the drop off location wasn't all that far is petty. No matter the wage the pax is still a paying customer and this could of been a surge or ride towards incentives for all we know


----------



## D Town

BWC38 said:


> Driver made more mistakes than what I can count. It's a job and you are supposed to be the bigger person, so as dumb as the pax was the driver should of just been passive and got the pax to her destination. Stopping the ride when the drop off location wasn't all that far is petty. No matter the wage the pax is still a paying customer and this could of been a surge or ride towards incentives for all we know


You must be of the school of "the customer is always right". Yeah, no. True, this driver made a CRAP ton of mistakes but none of them warranted being attacked. Do I really have to articulate that?


----------



## BWC38

D Town said:


> You must be of the school of "the customer is always right". Yeah, no. True, this driver made a CRAP ton of mistakes but none of them warranted being attacked. Do I really have to articulate that?


I never said customer is always right


----------



## D Town

BWC38 said:


> I never said customer is always right


If you weren't then you wouldn't be putting the blame on the driver for her own assault.


----------



## BWC38

D Town said:


> If you weren't then you wouldn't be putting the blame on the driver for her own assault.


I never said that either. Maybe you need to read again. I pointed out how the incident could of been avoided and things she could of did differently


----------



## D Town

BWC38 said:


> I never said that either. Maybe you need to read again. I pointed out how the incident could of been avoided and things she could of did differently


I'm game. Let's read again.



BWC38 said:


> Driver made more mistakes than what I can count. It's a job and you are supposed to be the bigger person, so as dumb as the pax was the driver should of just been passive and got the pax to her destination.


I don't know what to call that except blaming the driver. I've had any number of customer service jobs so I know from experience that you learn to let certain things slide however THAT person went well beyond anything a reasonable person should be called upon to let slide.



BWC38 said:


> Stopping the ride when the drop off location wasn't all that far is petty. No matter the wage the pax is still a paying customer and this could of been a surge or ride towards incentives for all we know


I again don't know what you'd call this but blaming the driver. This is like some a-hole being abusive to a McDonald's clerk and then punching them in the face when they refuse to continue serving them. Then you come along and say, "Well the clerk should have done this or that and continued to try and please this unruly and violent person." No. No, that is NOT how it works. I don't care if its a paying customer. A person's dignity should not be for sale ESPECIALLY not at Uber X prices.


----------



## BWC38

D Town said:


> I'm game. Let's read again.
> 
> I don't know what to call that except blaming the driver. I've had any number of customer service jobs so I know from experience that you learn to let certain things slide however THAT person went well beyond anything a reasonable person should be called upon to let slide.
> 
> I again don't know what you'd call this but blaming the driver. This is like some a-hole being abusive to a McDonald's clerk and then punching them in the face when they refuse to continue serving them. Then you come along and say, "Well the clerk should have done this or that and continued to try and please this unruly and violent person." No. No, that is NOT how it works. I don't care if its a paying customer. A person's dignity should not be for sale ESPECIALLY not at Uber X prices.


•If you work a job and make smart comments when the customer ask you to do something you can't, even if it's obvious you can't, instead of just politely explaining to them why you can't do it, you are not a good employee. You would be considered a rude employee with an attitude and if your boss caught you talking to a customer like that, the boss would have something to say about it unless that boss sucked. As our own bosses the same should apply. Riders should have the best possible experience no matter the rate because that's business and belittling someone isn't the way to do that. Would you want someone talking to you like that with a business transaction?

The woman asked her to go faster in a respectful way because she was running late. I get people like that all the time. Personally I am thinking inside this person is dumb because I am already driving the speed limit and if I drive faster I am risking getting a speeding ticket for a fare that's obviously not worth it in the end. I simply explain to the pax I will try my best, all the while, still driving the speed limit and if they tell me again to drive faster, at that point, I would explain to them what I just explained to you but no pax has been that dumb so it's never even got to that point.

Obviously the pax had no right to spit and beat on the driver, but you don't know how crazy people are or how they will react to something like that (could of easily been a verbal war that lasted the whole ride even if the violence never happened). These are complete strangers and that's just another reason to be as professional as possible. I pretty much summarized this already but obviously you didn't get it so I had to go in full detail and this is only the first bulletpoint, smh

•This is what ultimately led to the driver getting beat up and spit on. Why not just drop the pax off when they were down the street from destination?. Driver was obviously on a powertrip who can't practice something as simple as being respectful to a paying customer as already explained above and you are looking pass that when that is critical and the driver is in the wrong with that.

Basically the driver could of easily avoided this whole thing, and anyone who responds to a pax like that will obviously receive a 1 star and deservingly so (Even if you don't care about your rating, which many don't, WHY talk to a paying pax like that setting up the bad vibe that was already bad to begin with?) . Driver had problem picking up pax, pax had a pet, no tip offered. All the warning signs were there to just cancel and move along, yet she still went along with it. Pax got fed up and what happened, happened sadly. Simple case of cause and effect as I explained above also

I had a case where I kicked a friend out of my car years ago but I was basically giving him a free ride on my time and he was being disrespectful by giving me bad directions and claiming I couldn't drive and that I was "slow" for not being able to take him where he needed to go with his horrible directions (he knew where he wanted to go, but didn't know how to get there obviously). I have no reason to kick out a paying pax unless insults like that come in or something else crazy, which I do everything in my power to avoid. The driver clearly didn't

I have already been in her shoes multiple times and it didn't lead to me kicking them out or arguments because I give respect and it's returned. If I am mad or having a bad day, or mad at something the pax did before getting in like had me wait long, wrong address, canceled on surge only to ping me again once it ended, or whatever, I make sure the pax don't know, just put on a fake smile and low rate them and move on. Otherwise why even pick them up if I will have an attitude?

Notice how the lady asked nicely if she could just drop her off, drop off was just up the street, and driver still refused. Kicking someone out just before their dropoff after they likely missed their bus (meaning they already mad), and while they are still a paying customer is petty like I said plain and simple. The Genesis of the problem is the drivers attitude. Why do all of that, then have the driver cancel when you could of just drove a minute more or less up the street, got your full fair, and if you are not ignorant (which you seem to be like the driver), learned from it? Pax would have no case for a refund. Everything would of been on tape in the drivers favor and all violence would of been avoided obviously

•You get it now or you still ignorant to how things work and/or still falsely looking at my comment as defending the pax/blaming driver for pax spitting on them when I clearly stated before you responded to me that the pax was completely in the wrong with that and simply explained how the driver was also wrong, which she was which I already explained above. I am tired of repeating myself now. If you don't get it now too bad


----------

